# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Eqrem Çabej, 100 vjetori i lindjes [1908-2008]

## Beqari002

Dekorimi

Presidenti Moisiu nderon në 95- vjetorin e lindjes, me titullin më të lartë shkencëtarin Çabej. I kushtoi vite jetë studimeve etimologjike të shqipes 

Eqrem Çabej: Nderi i Kombit, njeriut të gjuhës 

Violeta Duri
Akademiku dhe gjuhëtari i shquar, Eqrem Çabej, merr urdhrin Nder i Kombit. Ky vlerësim (pas vdekjes), është dhënë nga Presidenti i Republikës Alfred Moisiu, në përvjetorin e 95-të të lindjes. Prof.Luan Omari është shprehur se në këtë ceremoni do duhej të ishte vetë presidenti Moisiu, i cili aktualisht është i angazhuar jashtë vendit, por ceremonia e dorëzimit të titullit do të organizohet së shpejti në Tiranë.
Me këtë rast në qytetin e shkencëtarit të gjuhës, për dy ditë me radhë, Akademia e Shkencave me iniciativën e Universitetit që mban emrin e tij, u organizua Konferenca Shkencore Ndërkombëtare Eqrem Çabej dhe Kultura Shqiptare. Më këtë rast, akademikë nga Kosova , Prishtina e Shkupi, arbëreshë të Italisë, abanologë nga shumë vende të Europës morën pjesë dhe mbajtën ligjëratat e tyre për veprën e Çabejt të madh. Të pranishëm edhe rektorë e profesorë nga të gjitha universitetet e vendit tonë, si dhe përfaqësues të pushtetit vendor. Konferencën e çeli rektori i Universitetit të Gjirokastrës Kristaq Kikina, ndërsa përshëndetën dhe referuan dr.Rexhep Ismajli, prof.Idriz Ajeti, prof.Seit Mansaku, dhe albanologë të huaj, nga Rusia, Gjermania, Hungaria, Greqia etj. Në 40 kumtesa u shënua edhe njëherë vlera e veprës së gjuhëtarit Çabej, në fushën e etimologjisë së shqipes, të fonetikës, morfologjisë, dialektologjisë, ballkanistikës etj. Ndërsa 100 të tjera për efekt kohe do të publikohen në Buletinin Shkencor të Universiteti të Gjirokastrës. 
Organizatorët, pritësit, shprehën keqardhje se do donin të vizitonin bashkë me mysafirët shtëpinë e Çabejt e cila, ndodhet në një gjendje të mjerueshme, e parestauruar, dhe si pronësi private është rrënuar keqas. Është folur e premtuar, për ta kthyer banesën ku lindi e u rrit Çabej në një shtëpi muze për qytetin, por asgjë. Banesa e Çabejt, një shtëpi karakteristike gjirokastrite, është një vlerë më vete për arkitekturën unikale, tavanët e gdhendur në dru etj. Nuk e vemë në dyshim se akademikët që do vijnë e do flasin për veprën e tij, do kërkojnë të shohin ku lindi shkencëtari,- thotë prof.Naxhi Mamani, - por qysh tani e ndiej veten ngushtë. Nuk dimë si do tu përgjigjemi. 

-----------------------
-------------------------
Oj sharkie e lehte si era , a ka ardhur ne Shqiperi pranvera?

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*25 vjet, pa dijetarin Eqrem Çabej*

_Shekulli_

25 vjet më parë, më 13 gusht 1980, në një spital të Romës u nda nga jeta Eqrem Çabej, figurë e shquar, e shkencës, e arsimit dhe e kulturës shqiptare, anëtar themelues i Akademisë së Shkencave të Shqipërisë, Mësues i Popullit. Vdekja e parakohshme-sapo kishte mbushur 72 vjeç-i ndërpreu vijimin e veprës së tij të jetës Studime etimologjike në fushë të shqipes dhe të punëve të tjera që kishte nëpër duar. E. Çabej ka lënë një trashëgimi shkencore të pasur e të shumanshme me mbi 200 tituj veprash, artikujsh e tekstesh mësimore. Kontributin më të shënuar e ka dhënë në fushën e historisë së gjuhës shqipe dhe të marrëdhënieve të saj me gjuhët e tjera indoevropiane e ballkanike. Duke iu mbajtur parimit se historia e një gjuhe është historia e popullit që e flet atë gjuhë, ai ka përfshirë gjerësisht në studimet e veta edhe kulturën materiale e shpirtërore të shqiptarëve në shfaqjet më të larmishme të saj, kështu që në personalitetin e tij shkencor janë shkrirë në një gjuhëtari, etnologu e folkloristi dhe historiani. 
Vepra shkencore e Çabejt, me gjithë gjerësinë e shumanshmërinë e saj, është e përqendruar në disa probleme themelore të historisë së gjuhës dhe të popullit shqiptar. Me njohjen e thellë të gjuhës shqipe dhe të dialekteve të saj, me forcën e analizës e të sintezës shkencore, me objektivitetin dhe logjikën e rreptë që përshkon veprën e tij, dhe me mprehtësinë e vëzhgimit e të arsyetimit që e karakterizonte, Çabej argumentoi një varg tezash themelore për burimin dhe origjinalitetin e gjuhës shqipe, për gjenezën e popullit shqiptar, për karakterin autokton të këtij populli në trojet e sotme të tij, për rolin aktiv e dinamik të shqiptarëve në marrëdhëniet historike me popujt e tjerë, për njësinë e gjuhës shqipe e të kulturës shqiptare, për pasurinë e fjalorit të shqipes dhe mundësitë e pashtershme zhvilluese të tij. Në të gjitha këto fusha ai solli kontribute vetjake origjinale me rëndësi të madhe kombëtare dhe për gjuhësinë indoevropiane e ballkanike.
Është i pari dijetar shqiptar, që trajtoi në nivelin e shkencës bashkëkohore probleme të tilla të rëndësishme të albanologjisë, të cilat më parë kishin qenë fushë pune vetëm e albanologëve të huaj. Mendimi i tij edhe sot është autoriteti shkencor më i lartë në albanologji.
Vepra e tij madhore shumëvëllimëshe Studime etimologjike në fushë të shqipes është sintezë e dijeve të tij të thella e të gjera dhe e përvojës së gjatë në gjurmimin e burimit të fjalës shqipe e të historisë së saj. Kjo vepër, që shënon një etapë të re në studimet historike për shqipen, përbën njëkohësisht një kontribut me vlerë të gjithanshme për studimin e historisë së gjuhëve të Ballkanit, për indoevropianistikën dhe për teorinë e përgjithshme të etimologjisë. Autori nuk arriti të kryejë pasurimin dhe redaktimin përfundimtar të gjithë kësaj vepre të hapët. Vetëm vëllimi i dytë doli në gjallje të tij (1976) dhe ai arriti të përgatitë e të çojë në shtyp vetë edhe vëllimin e parë, që përmban hyrjen studimore. Nga shtatë vëllimet e serisë, kanë mbetur pa u botuar i pesti dhe i shtati. Urojmë që Instituti i Gjuhësisë e i Letërsisë dhe familja Çabej të zgjidhin sa më parë çka mbetur për të zgjidhur në mënyrë që kjo seri të plotësohet dhe të nisë puna për botimin e plotë akademik të trashëgimisë shkencore të Eqrem Çabejt.

11/08/2005
KATEGORIA: Kulture

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*TESTAMENTI I EQREM ÇABEJT*

Emil LAFE

Eqrem Çabej u nda nga jeta para se të arrinte në atë moshë kur dijetarë të tjerë kanë përgjithësuar përvojën e jetës e të punës dhe kanë shkruar testamentin shkencor. Ne që e kemi njohur nga afër dhe jemi ushqyer nga vepra, nga këshillat dhe nga shembulli i jetës së tij, kemi brenda nesh edhe testamentin e tij shkencor e qytetar. Unë po marr guximin të shpreh disa pika të këtij testamenti të pashkruar. 
Pika e parë  është pa dyshim përgjegjësia që kemi ndaj atdheut dhe kombit. Eqrem Çabej i takon një brezi intelektualësh që u ul në bankat e shkollës kur Shqipëria sapo ishte bërë, me mundime të mëdha, dhe kishte mbijetuar përmes rreziqeve të shumta të Luftës së Parë Botërore. Brezit të Çabejt i ra detyra për ta mëkëmbur këtë Shqipëri, për ta vënë në udhën e zhvillimit e të evropianizimit. Ky ishte një brez intelektualësh atdhetarë të frymëzuar nga idealet e Rilindjes Kombëtare dhe nga idetë përparimtare të kohës. Ashtu si dhe shokët e tij të shkollës e të jetës ai zgjodhi të mbetej qytetar i vendit të vet, i shërbeu shkollës shqipe nga Shkodra në Gjirokastër, dhe u rikthye në atdhe në një kohë kritike (gusht 1944), kur intelektualë të tjerë që nuk patën një shtyllë kurrizore si të tijën, merrnin rrugën e mërgimit. Për Gjirokastrën kishte mall dhe dashuri të veçantë. Ndonëse në të vërtetë kishte lindur në Eskishehir të Turqisë më 6 gusht 1908, si vendlindje shënonte gjithnjë Gjirokastrën. Herë pas here kishte dëshirë të vinte në dukje qytetarinë e gjirokastritëve, seriozitetin, përmbajtjen, mirësjelljen, dinjitetin vetjak dhe familjar, ndjenjën e jetës shoqërore, dëshirën për të nxënë, aftësinë për ti bërë ballë jetës.
Si është e mundur që këta intelektualë shqiptarë, të larguar nga vatrat familjare shumë herë në një moshë fare të njomë, që dinin më mirë gjuhët e shkollave të tyre sesa gjuhën e nënës, u kthyen përsëri për ti shërbyer vendit të vet? Përgjigjen për këtë na e jep Fan Noli me atë që tregon për rastin e tij. Që në moshën më të njomë familja dhe shoqëria shqiptare i kishte mëkuar këta djem me dashurinë për vendin, me ndjenjën e krenarisë dhe të dinjitetit kombëtar. Këto tipare mbetën të përhershme në karakterin e tyre, pavarësisht nga rrethanat. Çabej ishte një nga intelektualët e atij brezi që e mëkëmbën Shqipërinë dhe që përgatitën brezin tjetër, që e mbajti atë më këmbë. Shqipëria për atë nuk ishte vetëm shteti shqiptar, po gjithë hapësira ku i thonë bukës bukë dhe ujit ujë.
Ishte një dijetar që përvetësoi dhe zbatoi metodën moderne të kërkimit shkencor, ku analiza e gjithanshme dhe e kombinuar e fakteve dhe rrethanave historike, të brendshme e të jashtme, është parakusht për të ndërtuar hipoteza e teza rreth problemeve të shqyrtuara. Ai na thoshte se një tezë gjykohet si e vlefshme, kur i qëndron kritikës, d.m.th. kur argumentet mbi të cilat mbështetet kjo tezë janë më të forta, më bindëse sesa kritika që i bëhet asaj. Në këtë kuptim ai e ka quajtur të vlefshme e të qëndrueshme tezën e autoktonisë së shqiptarëve në trojet e tyre të sotme dhe tezën e prejardhjes së shqipes nga ilirishtja. Dihet se në Ballkan, po edhe në vise të tjera, problemet e autoktonisë kanë qenë dhe mbeten të lidhura ngushtë me diskutimet territoriale ndërmjet shteteve. Ka mjaft shembuj kur studiuesit kanë ecur pas hullisë së politikës dhe janë përpjekur të provojnë me çdo kusht atë që u kanë diktuar interesat politikë të vendit të tyre. E. Çabej nuk shkau në këto pozita. Parimi i tij, që na e përsëriste shpesh dhe që po e rendit si një pikë tjetër të testamentit të tij, ka qenë: Në kërkimin shkencor të jemi objektivë, por jo indiferentë. Të jesh objektiv do të thotë të ndjekësh logjikën e fakteve dhe të dëshmive historike, ti marrësh parasysh ato, ti interpretosh me një metodë shkencore, të mos i shtrembërosh e të mos i lësh në harresë për të provuar diçka të paracaktuar. Të mos jesh indiferent do të thotë që kur të tjerë përhapin teza e pikëpamje të paargumentuara, në kundërshtim me faktet dhe me të vërtetën (qoftë nga mungesa e metodës shkencore, qoftë me qëllime të caktuara), duhet të përgjigjesh për ti vënë gjërat në vend. Jo rrallë shqiptarët janë paraqitur nga disa studiues të huaj si një popull barinjsh shtegtarë e luftëtarë, që mjeshtërinë e bujqësisë dhe dijen e morën prej të tjerëve. Duke shqyrtuar tërë fjalorin e gjuhës shqipe, ku pasqyrohet vetë jeta e historia e popullit, Çabej arrin në përfundimin se gjuha shqipe, si pasqyrë e jetës dhe e historisë së popullit, nuk është e pasur vetëm me fjalë të sferës baritore e të kulturës materiale, po edhe me fjalë të sferës abstrakte-mendimore. Dhe prej kësaj ai formulonte në mënyrën e tij të figurshme pohimin se shqiptarët në histori të tyre kanë qenë një popull jo vetëm i kërrabës e i shpatës, po edhe i parmendës e i pendës. Nga analiza e gjithanshme e marrëdhënieve të shqipes me gjuhët fqinje dhe mbi bazën e dëshmive historike ai është shprehur se hapësira e sotme e shtrirjes së shqiptarëve në Ballkan nuk është rezultat i një zgjerimi a i një shpërthimi demografik nga një trevë e ngushtë, po përkundrazi, rezultat i një ngushtimi dhe se shqiptarët dikur kanë luajtur një rol më të madh në këtë gadishull sesa në kohët më të reja. 
Eqrem Çabej, si dijetar i brumosur me parimet e kërkimit shkencor, nuk u josh nga teoritë e mjegullta pellazgjike, as nga hipotezat tërheqëse (që vijojnë edhe sot) për gjuhën shqipe si çelës të gjuhëve të lashta të Mesdheut. Ai gjithmonë ndërtonte në një truall të qëndrueshëm, prandaj vepra e tij do të jetë jetëgjatë. Në çështjen aq komplekse të autoktonisë, ai nuk shkonte përtej periudhës antike, d.m.th. rreth 3000 vjet më parë. Për periudha më të hershme, shkenca tani për tani nuk është në gjendje të hedhë dritë të mjaftueshme. Ai i jepte rëndësi të dorës së parë metodës dhe parimeve të studimit. Pa këto nuk mund të ketë kërkim shkencor. Kjo është një pikë tjetër e testamentit të tij shkencor.
Rreth një vit para se të ndahej nga jeta, Çabej mbajti një fjalë në asamblenë e Akademisë së Shkencave (mars 1979), e cila u botua te gazeta Mësuesi dhe te numri i parë i revistës Gjuha jonë me titullin Për pastërtinë e gjuhës. Ky shkrim në njëfarë kuptimi mund të vështrohet edhe si një testament i tij, si një plotësim i një amaneti të Aleksandër Xhuvanit, me të cilin bashkëpunoi ngushtë shumë vjet dhe ruajti për të gjithmonë një nderim mallëngjyes. Për të dy këta dijetarë, gjuha është pasqyra më e qartë e një kombësie dhe e kulturës së saj; shkalla e pasurisë dhe e pastërtisë së gjuhës është një tregues i nivelit të kësaj kulture. Prandaj ringjalljet kombëtare kudo e në çdo kohë kanë shkuar hap më hap me pasurimin e pastrimin e gjuhës. Një ndër detyrat kryesore të gjuhësisë shqiptare është dhe mbetet pasurimi i gjuhës me elemente të gurrave vetjake dhe spastrimi i saj prej masës së fjalëve të huaja, që kanë vërshuar së jashtmi dhe që po vazhdojnë edhe në ditët tona, duke depërtuar në shkrimet shkencore dhe letrare, në radio, në televizion, në bisedën e përditshme. Pastrimi i gjuhës nga ky mish i huaj është një detyrë shkencore, njëkohësisht edhe kombëtare, shprehet Çabej. Nuk është aspak një shenjë shovinizmi, shqiptari nuk e ka traditë shovinizmin. Bashkë me porosinë për mbrojtjen e gjuhës, ky dijetar na kujton kështu edhe një tipar moral e qytetar të shqiptarëve: mungesën e ndjenjave shoviniste. Kjo do të thotë që jo vetëm të qëndrojmë në këtë traditë të lavdërueshme tonën, po edhe të mos lejojmë që të na përflasin të meta që nuk i kemi. Pra, duke mos qenë shovinistë, të mos jemi indiferentë ndaj shfaqjeve të shovinizmit.
Duke u rikthyer te çështja e gjuhës, e quaj të nevojshme të përmend se me propozimin e Eqrem Çabejt në Asamblenë e Akademisë së Shkencave në shkurt 1979 qeveria shqiptare krijoi pas dy muajsh me një vendim të posaçëm Komisionin e përhershëm për organizimin e punës për pastrimin dhe pasurimin e mëtejshëm të gjuhës letrare shqipe. Çabej propozoi të krijohej edhe një revistë me emrin Gjuha jonë ose Gjuha shqipe. Në të vërtetë dolën dhe dalin dy revista simotra: Gjuha jonë në Tiranë (1981) dhe Gjuha shqipe në Prishtinë (1982), por mjerisht ai nuk arriti ti shohë. 
Shqetësimet dhe problemet në përdorimin e gjuhës letrare janë sot edhe më të mëdha se 25 vjet më parë. Kujdesi për gjuhën është një pikë themelore jo vetëm në testamentin e Çabejt, po edhe në testamentet e shkruara e të pashkruara të gjithë atyre që hodhën në kartë fjalët e kësaj gjuhe të zjarrtë. Akademia e Shkencave dhe Instituti i Gjuhësisë e i Letërsisë po e rindërtojnë në kushtet e sotme atë veprimtari që shtjelloi komisioni i propozuar nga Çabej. Me kërkesën e gjuhëtarëve në Kushtetutën e Republikës së Shqipërisë një nen i veçantë bën fjalë për mbrojtjen e gjuhës shqipe. Një projektligj për gjuhën shqipe i hartuar nga Akademia e Shkencave kaloi të gjitha procedurat e nevojshme, por megjithatë mbeti pa u paraqitur në Kuvendin e Shqipërisë. Le të shpresojmë se kryesia e Kuvendit që pritet të mblidhet së afërmi, do ta vlerësojë rëndësinë e këtij ligji, që synon të vendosë disiplinën gjuhësore të shtetit. Ndërkaq Akademia e Shkencave e Shqipërisë dhe Akademia e Shkencave dhe e Arteve e Kosovës në mbështetje të Thirrjes së Konferencës Gjuha standarde shqipe dhe bota shqiptare sot, kanë themeluar Këshillin Ndërakademik për Gjuhën Shqipe. Të dy Akademitë, duke pasur parasysh se gjuha shqipe është tipari kryesor i kombësisë shqiptare, mjeti themelor që siguron ndërlidhjen shpirtërore midis vendeve që flasin shqip përtej ndarjeve administrative-politike, me krijimin e këtij Këshilli synojnë institucionalizimin mbarëkombëtar të kujdesit për shqipen standarde. 
Sigurisht masat organizative kanë rëndësinë e vet, por krahas tyre është e nevojshme bindja për rëndësinë dhe dobinë e punës, vështrimi drejt së ardhmes. Shumë fjalë që do të vendoset të përdoren e të hyjnë në gjuhë, edhe neve në fillim do të na duken pakëz si çudi. Porse brezat që do të vijnë, do ti përdorin vetvetiu. Në këtë punë me rëndësi kombëtare do të veprohet me guxim bashkuar me kompetencë shkencore, dhe, si u tha, me hapa të matur, me maturi në punë. Kështu shkruante Çabej në artikullin e përmendur. 
Ai e vlerësonte lart gjuhën popullore, duke e cilësuar si rrënjën që ushqen në mënyrë të pareshtur gjuhën e shkrimit; ligjërimi popullor është i caktuar të jetë një gurrë e gjallë, ku përtërihet vazhdimisht gjuha e literaturës. Rruga e parë për pasurimin e gjuhës shqipe është marrja e fjalëve të gjalla në ligjërimin popullor e nëpër dialekte dhe të shtënët e tyre në përdorim të përgjithshëm. Në këtë kuptim ai shprehet se gjuha e shkrimit nuk duhet të jetë dialektofobe, d.m.th. nuk duhet të ketë frikë se mos fjalët e të folmeve të ndryshme që do të merren për ta pasuruar a për të zëvendësuar fjalë të huaja, do të ndihen si mish i huaj në të. Vetë ai i dha gjuhës së shkrimit fjalën vjetar (vjetari statistikor), të formuar jo nga forma normative e sotme vit-i, po nga një formë e gegërishtes veriore vjetë  vjeta, po ashtu fjalën mjedis, që është një formë dialektore e emrit midis, dhe pikërisht për këtë dallim fonetik u mor si një fjalë e re e përshtatshme për të zëvendësuar huazimin ambient. Sot kjo është bërë një fjalë zyrtare deri te emërtimi Ministria e Mjedisit.
Çabej qe jo vetëm një dijetar i madh, po edhe një mësues i madh, një Mësues i vërtetë i Popullit. Te shumë nga studentët e tij koha tashmë i ka mjegulluar njohuritë për fonetikën historike e për historinë e gjuhës shqipe, por ata ruajnë të gjallë figurën e ndritur të profesorit dhe atë përmasë shpirtërore e intelektuale që ai përçonte te të tjerët në një mënyrë të vetvetishme. 

11/08/2005
KATEGORIA: Kulture

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

_Në 97-vjetorin e gjuhëtarit të madh shqiptar_

*Eqrem Çabej, vjen në heshtje përvjetori i lindjes*


 Sot, më 6 gusht 2005, nëse eruditi i madh Eqrem Çabej do të ishte gjallë, do të qe një 97-vjeçar që pret urime për jetëgjatësi. Por ai u nda nga jeta 25 vjet më parë, me 13 gusht 1980. Në radhën e gjatë të harresave institucionale në Shqipëri, mund të renditet edhe dita e sotme, që shënon 97 vjetorin e lindjes së tij, apo 13 gushti, që shënon 25 vjetorin e ndarjes nga jeta për dijetarin e madh. Për ta sjellë në kujtesë, po botojmë një pjesë shkëputur prej librit "Eqrem Çabej, personalitet i shquar i shkencës dhe kulturës shqiptare", i përgatitur me kumtesat që janë mbajtur në 90-vjetorin e lindjes së Eqrem Çabejt në vitin 1998, nga Universiteti "Luigj Gurakuqi" në Shkodër. Dy as.prof.dr Tomor Osmani dhe Simon Pepa, kishin përgatitur për këtë përvjetor të rëndësishëm, shënimet me titull "Eqrem Çabej - personalitet i shquar i Gjuhësisë dhe Kulturës Shqiptare".

*Fëmijëria*

Këtu e 90 vjet më parë, më 6 gusht 1908, lindi në Gjirokastër Eqrem Çabej, një nga figurat më të shquara të gjuhësisë dhe të kulturës sonë kombëtare dhe një nga dijetarët shqiptarë më të mëdhenj të këtij shekulli. Mësimet e para i mori në qytetin e lindjes, ku më 1921 mbaroi shkëlqyeshëm shkollën qytetëse. Çabej ndenji pak në qytetin e tij të dashur, ngaqë shpejt u largua për të vazhduar studimet jashtë shtetit. Gjirokastra me ato rrugët e ngushta të shtruara me kalldrëm, me shtëpitë karakteristike të ngjeshura në shpatin e malit, të rrasura pranë njëra-tjetrës, por të vendosura hijshëm e me shije, si gurët e çmuar të një gjerdani, do të linte mbresa të pashlyera në shpirtin e tij të trazuar nga dallgët e jetës...

*Studimet*

Nga Shqipëria e vuajtur dhe Gjirokastra e vogël, Çabej shkoi në një shtet mjaft të pasur e të zhvilluar, siç ishte Austria dhe nisi të studiojë në qendrat më në zë të këtij shteti, si në Vjenë e Grac. Një botë e re e gjerë u hap përpara syve të këtij djaloshi dhe nga ky student i parritur ende, kërkohej vullnet e këmbëngulje e madhe. Çabeji nisi të punojë me zell e me një pasion të çuditshëm. Studioi në fillim gjermanishten, duke e përvetësuar në pak kohë në mënyrë të përkryer, e për t'iu futur më vonë dendurisht studimeve të tjera, ku u shqua që herët si i ri që premtonte mjaft. Çabej nuk u bë shkencëtar, por lindi i tillë. Ai kishte jashtë mase një zgjuarsi e mprehtësi, andaj do të përpinte nga viti në vit, rrjedha të gjera kulture, duke ndenjur me orë e orë në sallat e studimit, e duke mos u ndarë fare nga librat. (Tregojnë se ai, së bashku me të diturin tjetër, poetin e shquar dhe një nga yjet e letërsisë shqiptare, Lasgush Poradecin, me leje të drejtorit të bibliotekës, kishin bërë edhe nga një çelës rezervë, për të qëndruar aty e për të studiuar gjer në orët e vona të natës). Çabej dëgjoi ligjërata dhe mori leksione nga albanologë të shquar, si: Paul Kretschmer (1866-1956), Norbert Jokli (1877-1942), historiani aq i përmendur Karl Patsch (1865-1945), etj. Kështu, i pajisur me një kulturë të gjerë klasike, me zotërimin e disa gjuhëve të huaja si: greqishte e vjetër, latinisht, italisht, frëngjisht, gjermanisht, etj, ktheu në vendlindje, i mbushur plot mall e dashuri për tokën që e lindi dhe e rriti, që kishte aq nevojë për bij të tillë, i betuar se do të jepte maksimumin e forcave të veta për të lënë sadopak gjurmë në fusha të ndryshme të kulturës shqiptare, betim të cilin ai e mbajti gjer në shuarjen e tij të ngadaltë dhe të dhimbshme... 

*Kthim në Shqipëri*

Me të ardhur në tokën mëmë, zu të ecë denjësisht në hullinë që kishin çelur përpara tij sa dijetarë e patriotë të tjerë atdhedashës. Gjuhëtari ynë i madh, para gjashtëdhjetekatër vjetësh, filloi karrierën e tij arsimore në qytetin e Shkodrës si nëndrejtor i konviktit "Malet tona" dhe profesor në gjimnazin e shtetit. Në kohën që qëndroi në këtë qytet, la mbresa dhe kujtime të paharruara, i dashur, i respektuar, i thjeshtë, i zoti dhe mbi të gjitha njeri i përsosur. Edhe sot në familjet shkodrane ruhen dëftesa shkollore me nënshkrimin e prof. E.Çabejt. Pas Shkodrës, vazhdoi detyrën në Elbasan, Tiranë etj. Zuri të punojë me të gjitha forcat për t'iu përgjigjur nevojave të ngutshme që shtronte koha, duke vënë gurë themeli në mjaft fusha dijeje të kulturës sonë. Filloi të lëvrojë e të japë rezultate të vyera dhe me shumë vlerë në leksikografi e leksikologji, në dialektologji, gramatikë historike, fonetikë, tekstologji, gjuhë e sotme shqipe si dhe në folklor, letërsi, etnografi, etj. Por veprimtaria e tij kryesore, ka qenë etimologjia. Dha shumë edhe si pedagog, duke mbajtur për vite leksione e ligjërata në Fakultetin e Historisë dhe të Filologjisë në Tiranë dhe jashtë (Kosovë e gjetkë).

*Lamtumira*

Prof. Çabej vlerësonte dhe e nderonte veprimtarinë shkencore të qytetit të Shkodrës në përgjithësi dhe të Katedrës së gjuhës shqipe në veçanti, për të cilën shprehte konsiderata të veçanta. Ai shkëmbente vizita, letra, korrespondencë shkencore, literaturë e separate botimesh me intelektualë shkodranë, që i kishte aq për zemër, e të cilët i janë mirënjohës jo vetëm veprës së tij, por edhe këshillave, vërejtjeve e sugjerimeve shkencore, të dhëna nga profesori për botimet e tyre. Prof. Eqrem Çabej, ky kolos i gjuhësisë shqiptare, vdiq larg atdheut, në një klinikë të Romës, më 13 gusht 1980. Si personalitet i rrallë, me diapazon të gjerë shkencor e kulturor, i dashur dhe i respektuar nga të gjithë, do të mbesë i skalitur në zemrën e kombit si një nga njerëzit më të shquar që nxori kjo tokë, të cilën ai e deshi aq shumë. Bota shqiptare i ka borxh këtij njeriu të madh.

*Me veprat kryesore të dijetarit të njohur*

_Dyqind botimet e Çabejt_

Eqrem Çabej bëri një punë të dendur shkencore. Kreu mbi dyqind botime, që përfshijnë disiplina të ndryshme shkencore. Shkroi mjaft libra e monografi, kumtoi në dhjetëra Konferenca e Simpoziume shkencore, kombëtare e ndërkombëtare, duke përfaqësuar me nder kombin e vet e kulturën tonë shqiptare. Ndër veprat e tij madhore mund të përmendim: Studime etimologjike në fushë të shqipes, botimin kritik të Mesharit të Gjon Buzukut, monografitë, Parashtesat e gjuhës shqipe dhe Prapashtesat e gjuhës shqipe (bashkautor me A.Xhuvanin), Shumësi i singularizuar në gjuhën shqipe, bashkëpunimin për Fjalorin e gjuhës shqipe (1954), si dhe për disa fjalorë terminologjikë, etj.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Kadare per Cabejn *  

_E Shtune, 13 Gusht 2005_    
.... 

Te nesermen, tek po hanim mengjezin me shokun e zyres, ia thashe cfare kisha menduar dhe qeshem te dy nje cope here. Pastaj ai me tha se, duke i lene menjane mahnite, une kisha te drejte dhe per dicka tjeter: kohet e fundit kishte njefare zbutjeje dhe gjera te tilla sikur nuk merreshin me kembet e para si dikur. 

Kjo ishte e vertete. Madje dy jave me pare, vete Udheheqesi kishte bere befas ate gjestin e harruar prej kohesh ne kete vend: i kishte puthur doren nje gruaje. Dhe kete e kishte bere publikisht, perpara kamerave, mu ne Kuvendin Popullor. 

Ajo puthje e dores e perfaqesueses se pakices greke ne Parlament, kishte shkaktuar nje vale adhurimi te intelektualet: xhentelmen i madh shoku Enver! 

S'ishte e rastit qe perpara tij, jo vetem Hrushovi e Gotvaldi, por edhe Torezi, qe vinte nga Parisi, ngjante si katundar. 

Kur e kisha pare ne lajmet e mbremjes, mendja me kishte shkuar te gjuhetari E.C. (Profesor Eqerem Cabej), qe pikerisht per nje gje te tille kishte patur aq ngaterresa. Pastaj aty per aty me shkrepi ne koke se, kishte mundesi qe shefi i partise ishte kujtuar per ate gjest pikerisht prej E.C. Ne pamje te pare dukej nje lidhje e kerkuar, por po ta mendoje me thelle nuk dilte ashtu. Pak kohe me pare, ne nje mbledhje me intelektualet, shefi i partise, per here te pare pas 17 vjetesh, kishte thene ca fjale vleresuese per E.C., aty ku puthja e famshme e dores duhej te permendej me shpesh. Smira e terthorte, shkerbimi, malli per vitet e kaluara ne Paris, te perziera se bashku ne ate menyre, qe s'mund te shkoqiteshin kurre gjer ne fund, kishin bere qe kur kishte ardhur rasti i kumtit zbutes, ajo puthje dore te kopjohej prej tij. 

*** 

Me gjithe premtimet e folesve per nje letersi me socialiste, fytyrat e njerezve te presidiumit vazhdonin te ishin te ngrysura. Kur njeri prej tyre, Sekretari i Komitetit te partise se Tiranes, e mori fjalen, e kuptuam arsyen e atij zymtimi. Ai tha se partia vazhdonte te ishte e pakenaqur me krijuesit. U kishte dhene doren, por ata nuk po dinin ta cmonin doren e saj te ngrohte. Dy dramaturge kishin shkruar prape vepra me gabime ideologjike. Nje romancier e kishte nxire prape realitetin ne vepren e tij te fundit. Ngjyrat e ca piktoreve po coroditeshin. Kjo tregonte se Lufta e klasave ne letersi sa vente ashpersohej. Trysnia e imperializmit dhe e revizionizmit boteror gjithashtu. Midis shembujve, qe vertetonin kete te fundit, ishte gjuhetari E.Cabej. Pa e cmuar aspak zemergjeresine e partise dhe te Udheheqesit, qe duke ia falur gabimet, e kishin cuar prape ne nje kongres gjuhetaresh, atje, me kokefortesi ai kishte perseritur fajin e tij te shkuar: ia kishte puthur prape doren asaj zonjes se vendit armik. 

Ne salle kishte rene ajo heshtja e vecante qe krijohej prej ndenjes se fajit. Ajo sa vinte i pushtonte te gjithe. 

Marre nga "Historia e Lidhjes se Shkrimtareve shqiptare, perballe pasqyres se nje gruaje" 

*** 

*Kadare: Rregjimi ia shkurtoi jeten*  



Kjo eshte nje interviste per "Korrierin", dhene nga shkrimtari Ismail Kadare. Si e kujton ai kohen me Profesor Eqerem Cabejn, por me shume zbrasetine e shkaktuar nga mungesa e tij. Edhe pse shume i kursyer ne pergjigjet e tij, Kadare, mbart ne vetvete, nje nderim te madh per Profesorin, qe e ka shfaqur gjithmone, qofte ne vepren e tij, por edhe ne publik. "Veprat e gjuhetareve e te humanisteve te medhenj si Eqrem Cabej, hyjne ne ato qe perbejne themelet kulturore te nje kombi. Si malet e larta, ato e leshojne hijen dhe peshen e tyre kudo. Populli i gjere, edhe kur s'ka mundesi, e as nevoje t'i zbertheje nga afer, e ndien rrezatimin e tyre dhe, kryesorja, i beson ato", shprehet ai 

Z. Kadare! Si e shikoni 25 vjet pas vdekjes Profesor Eqerem Cabej? A ju ka ndodhur te degjoni, si atehere kur ai ishte gjalle, shqipen e folur? 

"Kam qene student ne filologji dhe, natyrisht, profesor Cabej, ndonese i menjanuar ne menyre kembengulese nga rrethet zyrtare shkencore, ka qene i pranishem perhere midis studenteve. 

E kam njohur nga afer ne fillim te viteve 70- te, pas nje udhetimi , ne te njejten Dergate, ne nje Forum Nderkombetar te Albanologjise. Qysh atehere kam patur rastin ta takoj e ta degjoj shpesh. Ishte po aq kenaqesi ta degjoje, sa ta lexoje. Ishte si personazhet e fisme te Tomas Manit. Ishte nje kenaqesi e vecante per mua te degjoja prej gojes se Lasgush Poradecit, e me pas prej gojes se tij, te njejten ngjarje, qe u kishte ndodhur te dyve kur kishin qene studente ne Vjene apo ne Grac. Ishte thelbi i njejte, por i rrefyer ne menyre te ndryshme nga mendja pasaktesisht e bukur e poetit dhe nga mendja po aq saktesisht e bukur e dijetarit". 

Cfare do te ishte gjuhesia shqiptare pa te, etimologjia pa kontributet e tij-ne vecanti? 

"Gjuhesia shqipe dhe, sidomos, etimologjia do te ishin ende te gjymtuara pa te". 

Profesor Demiraj, nje njohes i mire i vepres se tij, ne vleresimin e tij- thote diku se: "ndihmesat e tij ne gjuhesi, jane sot te shperndara neper botime te ndryshme brenda dhe jashte vendit. Vdekja nuk e lejoi qe t'i paraqiste ne nje veper sintetizuese". Po te kishte me shume jete, sipas jush, a mendoni se do te realizonte kete? Theksojme se "Meshari", kryevepra qe ai iu kushtua me aq pune- dremiti dekada me rradhe ne bodrumet e Institutit te Gjuhesise? 

"Vdekja e parakohshme , natyrisht, nuk e la te kryente , ashtu sic do te donte, ne menyren e tij (ne ate menyre te persosur, e vetmja qe i shkonte natyres se tij), vepren e tij te madhe. Por, nuk eshte vetem ajo. Jeta e tij, qe nuk ishte e gjate, kishte patur brenda saj vdekje te tjera, pengesa e zvarritje, sic thate ju, te shkaktuara nga nje shtet mizor, qe nuk i donte njerezit e medhenj. Ata ia shkurtuan edhe me ditet e tij". 

Profesor Cabej, ne te gjalle, hulumtoi shqipen e vjeter duke u munduar te ngreje nje korpus te shqipes se shekujve XIV-XVII, fale studimit qe i beri kryesisht te folmeve te shqiptareve te Greqise dhe arberesheve te Italise. Ne nje fare menyre , ketu ka qene fokusi i tij, ne nje kohe ku shqipja ka qene shume me e paster nga ndikimet osmane. Ju, vete, shpesh i drejtoheni kesaj kohe, te themi ende "te paqte". A e keni pasur ndihme Profesor Cabejn per kete kohe? 

"Natyrisht qe ka qene e pafundme ndihma e tij ne gjithcka. Cdo gje qe ai shkroi, qe nga vepra monumentale e etimologjise e zberthimi i "Mesharit", gjer te sprovat per gjenezen e letersise shqipe, per poezine e arberesheve e te artikulli profetik per Lasgush Poradecin, ka qene e nje vlere te rralle e te pazevendesueshme". 

Ne Shqiperi jane reduktuar shembujt e mire te punetoreve te shkences. Ju keni thene dikur per te: "Ne kulturen e nje kombi, ashtu sic ka vepra madhore qe jane lehtesisht te kapshme per te gjithe, gjithashtu ka vlera qe, ndonese pesha e rendesia u dihen, per shkak te vecantise se tyre, jane te paarritshme lehte per publikun e gjere". Por, edhe pse eshte e paarritshme, gjithsesi vepra e tij nderohet me respekt. Pse ndodh kjo me te? 

"Veprat e gjuhetareve e te humanisteve te medhenj si Eqrem Cabej, hyjne 

ne ato qe perbejne themelet kulturore te nje kombi. Si malet e larta ato e leshojne hijen dhe peshen e tyre kudo. Populli i gjere, edhe kur s'ka mundesi, e as nevoje t'i zbertheje nga afer, e ndien rrezatimin e tyre dhe, kryesorja, i beson ato". 

_Intervistoi Ben Andoni_  

*Kush ishte Eqerem Cabej*  

Gjuhetari, pedagogu dhe akademiku Eqerem Cabej u lind me 7 gusht 1908, ne Gjirokaster. Ne kete qytet ai mbaroi dhe studimin fillor dhe ate te mesem. Studimet e larta filologjike i kreu ne Grac te Austrise, ku u specializua ne gjuhesine krahasuese indoevropiane, aty mbrojti disertacionin e studimeve italo-shqiptare perpara dy albanologeve Paul Kreanmer dhe Norbert Jokli. Pas kthimit ne Shqiperi, punoi si mesues i gjuhes shqipe dhe me pas ne vitin 1936, ishte shef i Arsimit te mesem ne Ministrine e Arsimit. Per afro gjysem shekulli punoi dhe dha ndihmese ne ceshtjen e arsimit ne pergjithesi, atij te larte ne vecanti dhe ne zhvillimin e gjuhesise shqiptare. 

Veprimtaria e tij shkencore u shtjellua ne gjuhesi, por u shtri dhe jashte saj si ne foklor, etnografi, histori te letersise. Kryesisht u mor me historine e gjuhes, e veshtruar ne aspektet e problemet me te ndryshme te saj. Vendin kryesor ne studimet e tij e zene punimet etnologjike dhe leksikologjike historike, por mjaft vlere kane dhe Fonetika dhe Gramatika Historike e shqipes. Ka studiuar prejardhjen e gjuhes shqipe, marredheniet e saj me gjuhet indoevropiane, me gjuhet ballkanike, ka studiuar gjuhen e autoreve te vjeter shqiptare dhe ka pergatitur per shtyp vepren e tyre. 

Ndihmese me rendesi ka dhene per dialektologjine dhe onomastiken, si dhe per kodifikimin e gjuhes letrare. Mori pjese ne perpunimin e terminologjise te shume degeve te shkences e te teknikes. Argumentoi shkencerisht prejardhjen e gjuhes shqipe e te popullit shqiptar, autoktonine e ketij ne trevat, ku banon sot. Mori pjese ne Kuvendin e I te Studimeve Ilire ( 15-20 shtator 1972), dhe ishte delegat ne Kongresin e Drejtshkrimit te Gjuhes shqipe (1972). 

Vepra e tij: "Per gjenezen e literatures shqipe" (1930); "Elemente te gjuhes e te literatures shqipe" (1936); "Hyrje ne historine e gjuhes shqipe" (1947); "Fjalor i gjuhes shqipe" (1954-bashkeautor); "Meshari i Gjon Buzukut" (1958), "Doke dhe zakone te shqiptareve", "Studime italo-shqiptare", "Hyrje ne Historine e gjuhes shqipe" (1947-1958); "Dy trajtesat e parashtesave dhe prapashtesat e gjuhes shqipe" (bashke me A.Xhuvanin) 1955-1962 


Korrieri.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Historia e librit dhe lenda e tij *  

_E Shtune, 13 Gusht 2005_  

_Nga Profesor Eqerem Cabej*_    

Ky, me i pari monument i literatures shqiptare qe dihet gjer me sot, pati rene ne mese tre shekuj e gjysme ne harrese, e qe pershkruar neper peripeci te shumellojshme, gjersa u zbulua perfundimisht e u be prona e botes shkencore. 

Peshkopi i Arbereshve te Sicilise, Imzot Pal Skiroi, gjurmues e studiues i teksteve te vjetra te shqipes (1866-1941), qe ne vitet e para te ketij shekulli iu vu gjurmimit te kesaj vepre ne Biblioteken Vatikane. Kerkimevet qe u bene atje u detyrohet qe me 1909 u gjet kjo me nefund ne ate qender studimesh. 

Gjetja e ketij libri te cmuar, nuk qe nje pune e rastit, sepse gjurmen e pare te tij prelati italoshqiptar e kishte mu ne Seminar te Palermos, ku ai aso kohe ishte rektor. Ne ate qender mesimore arbereshe, qemoti nje cope e kopjuar nga kjo veper, e pikerisht ajo pjese, ku behet fjale per ceremonine e unazes e te marteses: Gjon Nikolle Kazazi prej Gjakove, nje nga shkrimtaret e hershem te Veriut, duke u ndodhur me 1740 ne Rome ne nje vizite si arqipeshkev i Shkupit, ne Kolegjin e Propoganda Fides, ku kishte qene nxenes dikur, pa me habi kete liber; mori e kopjoi ate cope rituali qe thame me siper, e ia dergoi ne shenje nderimi Ate Guzetes, themelonjesi i Seminarit te Palermos, "prototip i fisnikerise se shpirtit e i burrerise dhe i bujarise se kombit shqiptar". Rektoret e mevonshem te ketij Seminari, Pal Parrino (1710-1765) e Sepe Krispi (1781-1859) e paten neper duar kete fragment dhe e permendin ne shkrimet e tyre. Pastaj libri ra prape ne harrese. Aty nga mbarimi i shekullit te XVIII, ai nga biblioteka e Kolegjit te Propogandes, u shpu ne koleksionin e librave orientale te kardinalit Stefan Borgia, gjersa me ne fund, bashke me keto libra, kaloi ne Biblioteken Vatikane. Ketu gjendet libri dhe tani, nen signaturen R (accolta) G (enerale) Liturgia.III. 194, si i vetmi ekzemplar qe dihet gjer me sot. 

Pal Skiroi, si nxorri fotografine e gjithe teksit, me nje pune shumevjecare, kreu transliterimin e transkriptimin fonetik te ketij dhe e gatiti kete pune per shtyp; bashke me nje studim te vecante per gjuhen e autorit, duke e krahasuar kete me gjuhen e shkrimtareve te tjere te Veriut, ne rradhe te pare me Pjeter Budin. Mjerisht ky dijetar, me shume per arsye, me nje karakter te jashtem, per sa rroi nuk pat fatin te shihte te botuar ate veper, ne hartimin e se ciles pati punuar nje jete te tere. Vetem disa copa biblike u botuan, se pari ne shtypin e kohes, pastaj pjese me te medha ne bashkepunim me Gaetano Petrotten. Keshtu, doreshkrimi i tij pret edhe sot te shohe driten e botimit. Nderkaq, me 1929, Justin Rrota, nxorri ne Vatikan tri fotokopje te librit. Me botimin e disa copave te zgjedhura e te komentuara te tekstit e me nje rradhe studimesh te vijuara gjer sot e kesaj dite, ky studionjes i gramatikes e i literatures se vjeter shqiptare, ka ndihmuar shume nder ne ne perhapjen e njohjen e ketij monumenti gjuhesor. 

Probleme te shumellojshme i dalin albanistikes me kete veper. 

Marre me shkurtime nga parathenia qe ka pergatitur Profesori per pergatitjen e "Mesharit" 

*Tirane, Gusht 1958

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Ilirishtja dhe Shqipja *  

_E Shtune, 13 Gusht 2005_    

_Nga Eqerem Cabej_  

Ne shekullin e kaluar dhe ne dhjetevjetet e pare te ketij shekulli (XX), shqiptaret jane konsideruar pergjithesisht pasardhesit e ilireve dhe gjuha shqipe eshte konsideruar vazhdimi i njerit nga dialektet e vjetra ilire. Kjo teori, e mbrojtur nga nje varg historianesh e gjuhetaresh, me formulimin me siper sidomos nga Gustav Majeri (1), aty nga fillimi i ketij shekulli, u zevendesua te nje pjese e mire e dijetareve me tezen e dale kryesisht nga fusha e gjuhesise, sipas se ciles shqiptaret jane sterniper trakasish te ardhur prej visesh me lindore ne brigjet e Adriatikut, dhe shqipja eshte bija e trakishtes, ose edhe nje "dialekt trak i ilirizuar"(2). Ka pasur edhe nje sinteze te dy teorive, e perfaqesuar me Norbert Joklin, sipas se ciles shqipja eshte ngushtesisht e afer dhe me ilirishten dhe me trakishten. Kete teori e kane ndjekur mjaft dijetare. 

Ne kete fushe kerkimesh sot zoteron shumekund nje skepticizem shpeshhere i teperuar dhe diku edhe nje agnosticizem. Kane dale edhe teza te reja, te perftuara per nje pjese te mire nga prirja per te gjetur medoemos rruge te reja, per te thene dicka te re dhe per te vertetuar ate qe eshte dashur nga ana e tyre te vertetohet. Karakteristika kryesore e ketyre tezave ne pune te metodes eshte kjo, qe perfaqesonjesit e tyre shpesh here nisen cuditerisht nga nje tabula rasa, nuk marrin parasysh rezultatet e punes kerkimore te meparme dhe aq me pak mbajne qendrim ndaj tyre. Pervec kesaj, disa nga keta dijetare shquhen per nje qendrim hiperkritik ndaj tezave te te tjereve, bashkuar me nje besim te teperuar ndaj mendimeve te veta. Duhet pranuar qe, si ne shume fusha te dijes, edhe ne ate te kerkimeve gjuhesore, e aty edhe ne studimin e historise se Shqiperise, ka progres dhe regres, ka perparime e ka nje shkuarje mbrapa. 

Ceshtja se cfare marredheniesh ka midis shqipes dhe ilirishtes, a ka nje aferi (parenté) midis ketyre dy gjuheve, dhe, ne qofte se ka, a kemi aty nje raport filiacioni (birerie) apo jo, kjo ceshtje komplekse perben nje problem shkencor. Per te krahasuar dy madhesi, duhet t'i njohim. Ne rasen tone konkret, ne dime vetem njeren nga keto, shqipen. Ilirishten e njohim pak ose aspak; sidomos jemi krejt ne erresire ne pune te struktures se saj gramatikore, dhe mezi po arrijme ta rindertojme deri diku ate gjuhe me anen e therrimeve qe mund te thuhet se na kane mbetur prej saj. Pervec kesaj, distanca kohesore qe nga ekzistenca e nga zhdukja e dialekteve ilire gjer te dokumentimi i pare i shqipes, si gjuhe me vete eshte bukur e madhe. 

Persa i perket konceptit etnografik "Iliret" dhe lidhur me te edhe koncepti gjuhesor "ilirishtja" do thene se keto koncepte kane pesuar ndryshime gjate ketij brezi te fundit. Ndersa nje brez me pare ky koncept ishte zgjeruar me teperi ne pikepamje te shtrirjes gjeografike, aq sa dha shkas dhe per lindjen e termit "panilirizem"(3), si reaksion ndaj kesaj rryme u kalua ne skajin tjeter, erdhi e u zhvillua nje koncept i ri i nje skepticizmi pertej mases. ...

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Vleresimi per Eqerem Cabejn*  

_E Shtune, 13 Gusht 2005_

_Nga Prof Shaban Demiraj_ 

...Gjate nje gjysem shekulli Cabej ka punuar si rrallekush dhe me arritje te medha, gjithashtu si rrallekush ne fusha te ndryshme te albanologjise dhe te ballkanologjise. Gjeresia e interesave dhe e prodhimtarise se tij shkencore, deshmon sheshazi se kemi te bejme me nje shkencetar te talentuar te kalibrit evropian, i cili ia kushtoi te tere jeten shkences. Per me teper, ai diti te shfrytezonte me mjeshteri te rralle arritjet e hulumtimeve te tij ne fusha te ndryshme studimi, per te argumentuar po me mjeshteri te rralle nje varg tezash te rendesishme lidhur me historine e gjuhes shqipe dhe me evolucionin e te gjithe pjeseve perberese te sistemit te saj-fjalor, fonetike dhe strukture gramatikore. 

Shumesia dhe sidomos cilesia e ndihmesave te tij ne fusha te ndryshme te shkences dhe ne menyre te vecante ne fushen e studimit diakronik te gjuhes shqipe, kane bere te mundur qe te hapen horizonte te reja ne studimet albanologjike ne vendin tone, ku tashme eshte krijuar nje shkolle gjuhesore shqiptare, me synime te shumeanshme dhe me nje metodologji te nivelit bashkekohor. E nje nga themeluesit kryesore te kesaj shkolle gjuhesore shqiptare eshte pa dyshim dijetari i talentuar dhe i palodhur, Prof. Eqerem Cabej, emri dhe vepra e te cilit do te rrojne ne shekuj...

----------


## Albo

*Kundër pseudofilologëve*

Eqrem Çabej 

Nga shtyllat e Shekullit të Ri të verës, si dhe nga ato të Gazetës së Re duket çiltas se një epidemi grafomanie paska kapur shumë "Krena të naltë"! Kush në jetën e tija ka pasur raste të mësojë anglishten nëpër fabrikat e Amerikës, gjermanishten në tabarin-et e Vjenës, frëngjishten në Mont-Martre, e italishten në Kafet'e Barit, sot, i fryrë si gjel deti, na del përpara, i stolisur me rrobën transparente të pseudonimit, e...-o temporal, o mores!- me gjest dramatik na flet mbi filologji! Avanti pra! Parturiunt montues, nascetur ridiculus mus!
Pra, sikundër në fletoret e Perëndimit ndodhet feuilleton-i, tek ne nuk do te mungojë, si frukt pas buket, një artikull "filologjik", i cili ka misionin, si ç'duket, të zëvendësojë një zakon shqiptar që është duke u shuar: luftën e gjelave. Nënë maskën e shkabës, këta gjela luftojnë trimërisht me njerijetrin, duke u gjakësuar, por dhe me maskë që jeni, e dimë se jeni gjela, o gjela!
Tash, duke lënë të qeshurit, duhet të konstatojmë me hidhërim se është një turp kulturor për ne, që Atdheu i ynë është ay vend i Europës, në të cilin në shekullin e XX, njerës që mundet të jenë të zotë për nëpunësira ndofta dhe të nalta, por që s'dinë as pikë prej filologjisë, njerës që në jetën e tyre s'kanë dëgjuar një Konferencë filologjike, njerëz që s'kanë as më të vogëlën ide mbi mënyrën si punohet sot në lëmin e gjuhës, që të tillë njerëz dalin e mbushin shtyllat e fletoreve me artikuj jo vetëm fare të kotë, por edhe të dëmshëm e duke u sharë me shoqishoqmin, dhe si! Kush i përflet tjetrit se tash doli nga veja, dhe se kur ay ishte nër "shpërgajt" e djepit, ky punonte për Shqipëri! Bukur! Patriota! Por kush ju tha të futeni nër labirintet e gjuhës? E me ç'të drejtë e quan tjetrin "ignorant" vetëm pse është kundërshtar i "ideve filologjike" të tua?
A është kjo filologji? A imponohet njeriu me sharje?
Zakoni i botës së qytetëruar e do që të luftohet për ide, e jo për inate personale, për ç'fryrjen e të cilavet janë të çelura kaq gjykatore!
Sot secili në Europën e qytetëruar, para se të merret me shkrime filologjike, i shkon mjaft viet në bankat e universitetit, atje ku gjuha studiohet e analizohet me exaktitudë matematike, duke qenë se filologjia është një nga dituritë më të shtrëngueshme (severe) e më exakte që munt të jenë në botë.
Se të mos ishte kështu, nuk rrinte Gustav Meyer-i të merresh tridhet viet me radhë me albanologji d.m.th. me studimin e asaj gjuhe të shkretë, të cilën "filologët" t'anë të sodit, të dalë shpejt si kërpullat pas një shiu, janë duke e përçmuar në një mënyrë të tillë!
Kurrkush nuk ka të drejtë të shkruajë mbi gjuhë pa u pat marrë viet me radhë me studimin e vërtetë të saj! Kurrkush! Se gjuha është sendi më i çmueshëm i një populli, dhe për popullin shqiptar është i vetmi thesar! Dhe mos e ngani thesarin me duart t'uaja, zotërinj dilettanta!
Gjuha është një element i naltë kulture, nuk është një objekt mode! Nuk mundet të "riformohet" aq shpejtas si ç'mundesh secili të vishet a la Perrot për Karnaval!
Kush ju ka shtyrë ju të shkruani mbi gjuhë? Kur keni manin'e shkrimit, pse nuk shkruani ç'të doni mbi numismatikë, grafologji, mathematikë, teologji, përmbi fizikë, anatomi, analytikë e histori? E t'a lini rehat këtë gjuhë të shkretë, e t'a punojnë të tjerë të cilët të merren me të vërtetë me studimin e saj?
Kush do të shkruaj mbi shqipen, më parë duhet të jetë marrë me studimin e gjuhëvet indoevropiane përgjithësisht, e pastaj duhet të ketë studiuar gjithë shkrimtarët shqiptarë e gjithë albanologët e huaj, numri i të cilëvet është' aq i math, sa studimi i tyre lyp viet me radhë pune të parreshtur.
Se filologjia nuk është zbavitje, është larg nga dilettantismi. Është dituri, dhe që të kapesh me dituri, duhet të dish!

Botuar më 1929

----------


## Albo

*Fan Noli ynë*

Eqrem ÇABEJ

Në këto çaste, në mes të kaq shkrimtarëve, një njeri që s'është shkrimtar e ka të vështirë të thotë një fjalë të vetën për një personalitet shkrimtari me një format të tillë siç është Fan Noli.
Një qoftë se fjala që vepra e një shkrimtari është pasqyra më e vërtetë e forma mentis dhe e shpirtit të tij, është e drejtë, atëherë vjershat që shkroi ky poet dhe veprat e shqipëruara që na ka lënë, përfaqësojnë në kuptimin e tyre simbolik, që në krye e gjer në fund, një konfesion të vetin, kredon e një njeriu e të një jete. Në këtë kuptim nuk është një gjë gand e rastit që Fan Noli mori e përktheu një varg tragjedish nga të Shekspirit, në të cilat përpjekjet për liri sociale e politike dhe konfliktet e brendshme shpirtërore janë ndërthurur në një mënyrë si moskund në literaturën botërore, që ai shqipëroi disa drama të Ibsenit, Don Kishotin e Servantesit, Rubajetet e Omar Khajamit, disa vjersha të Edgar Poes, Bodlerit e të tjera, dhe që në kohën e qëndrimit të tij si emigrant politik në Manern afër Vjenës, pas fjalëve të mikut të tij, Norbert Joklit, u mor për një kohë të gjatë me planin e përkthimit të Faustit të Gëtes, duke studiuar dhe disa nga komentarët e kësaj vepre.
Nuk është gjithashtu një gjë gand e e rastit që ai shkroi Historinë e Skënderbeut dhe ato vjersha që shkroi. Kudo në këto vepra- në krijimet e veta e në përkthime është përderdhur fryma komplekse e shkrimtarit. Ai i ka jetuar ato, ka jetuar ai vetë nëpër to, në figurat e heronjve. Kudo në këto na shfaqet ku më çelët, ku më mbyllur, shpirti i autorit të tyre. Ai na del pa dashur si te Bruti, ashtu dhe te Hamleti, te Don Kishoti ashtu si te Omar Khajami, te profeti Moisi ashtu si te Galileasi, te Prometeu i mbërthyer e te Armiku i popullit, që në të vërtetë është miku i vërtetë i tij. Revolucionarë e profetë, poetë e dashamirë aktivë të njerëzimit janë po aq mishërime të unë-s së tij, nëpër ta shprehet ai vetë. Në këtë vështrim dhe shqipërimet në një kuptim më të thellë janë krijime të tij.
Fan Noli si për formimin e tij poetik, si për shprehjen gjuhësore qëndron më vete në literaturën shqiptare. Ai nuk është poeti i lartësive eterike, po është shkrimtari i plisit të dheut. Është një Ante i literaturës sonë, që i merr fuqitë prej mëmës tokë. Ai ka të vetën diçka demonike, e cila mbase është vetia e parë e njeriut krijues, cilësia e mirëfilltë e furopoëticus, e marrëzisë së poetit të vërtetë. Në fushën e kësaj literature ai nuk është një fill bar, që sot bleron e nesër thahet, nuk është as lule, që sot shkëlqen e nesër veshket. Ai na paraqitet si një lis i moçëm e plot gdhenj, lis i vetëmuar, po me rrënjë ngulur mirë në të thellat e dheut. E këtillë mbetet edhe gjuha e tij. Në këtë nuk ndihet ëmbëlsia e flladit të verës sesa furia e murrërit të dimrit. Ajo nuk ka aromën e luleve, po ka erën e shëndoshë të dheut. Ka dhe diçka prej pikash të rënda e të idhëta, në të shprehet ana e rëndë e jetës shqiptare. Në këtë poezi shihet se mund të jetë gjuha shqipe e ashpër e e vrazhdë, dhe e fortë në ashpërsinë e saj. 
Me zhdukjen e këtij njeriu të rrallë një valë pikëllimi përshkoi anembanë botën shqiptare, kudo ku i thonë bukës bukë, e ujit ujë. Po kjo nuk është një valë dëshpërimi. Fan Noli nuk është një madhësi efemere. Fjala e tij nuk është nga ato që i merr era. Në këtë botë shqiptare, të cilën ai e deshi me të gjitha fijet e zemrës, ai mbetet i gjallë ndër ne, si sot, si në ditët që do të vijnë. 

_Botuar më 1965_

----------


## Albo

*Shqiptarët në Itali të mesme dhe në Napoli*

Eqrem ÇABEJ, 

Në provincat italiane në breg të Adriatikut shqiptarët shfaqen të përzier me elementë sllave. Në Rekanati në Market përmenden shqiptarët që më 1437, siç mund të shohim nga ekstraktet e Leopardit të ri prej arkivavet të vendlindjes së tij. Në vitin 1451 "si tratto di addatare qualche misura centro gli Albanezi atteza la loro malignita, e fu risoluto che venissere tutti descritti, e avessero un mese di tempo a prendere impiego o servizio. Allo spirare del mese sollgiasero tutti del nostro teritorjo acettuati i maestro d'arte e li battuali a famuli dei cittadini e degli altri abitatori". -Më 18 janar 1456 Këshilli i qytetit të Rekanatit vendos, për të evituar sa të ish e mundur pestën, kolerën, që të mos pranohen shqiptarë e sllavë dhe zbohen ata që kanë ardhur që më Krishtlindje... Në qershor 1460 nga shkaku i plasjes së re të kolerës merren masa të ra kundër sllavëvet, të cilëvet u atribuohet shtimi i infeksioneve. Më 1478 "agli Schiavoni ed Albanesi fu proibito d'immischiarsi in alcune funizioni nelle fraternita dei cittadini". Në qershor 1479 "essendovi nuovi sospeti di pesta, si adattrono varie misure e vennedecretato che in caso di kontagio la Fraternita degli Albanesi vistarebbe e sepellire bbe gli albanesi, quella degli Schiavoni gli Schiavoni , e l'una e l'altra gli Italiani". Në gjith vitet "....super facto morbi evitandi fiat bannum quod nemo audeat receptare alquem sclavum negue albanum....eligature et constituatere alquem sclavum negue albanum... Eligature et cinstituature locus extra civitatem ad quem ommnes Sclavite Albani morbo infacti in civitate Recanati deferanture". Në qytetin tregtar Ancona shqiptarët përmenden për herë të parë dhe vetme në vitin 1458: "Quoniam Albanenses viri Senguinei sunt et malignantis nature omnes a quibis tamquam a furiosis gladiis aufugendum est") si në Veneti, ashtu edhe këtu në Market kjo pjesë e hollë dhe e pavjefshme shqiptaro-sllave u shkri në popullatën autoktone. Kështu ka ngjarë edhe me Dukagjinët, që ikën prej turqve në Market dhe pasuesit e të cilëve u shuan në shekullin e 17-të. Vendësisht dhe kohësisht jo larg nga këta grumbuj në qytetin Urbino shquhej familja bujare shqiptare Lazj, dhe në të sidomos vëllezërit Gjergj, Filip dhe Andrea me vepra luftëtare. Më vonë e ndërron emrin në Albani. Prej saj rrjedh Giovanni Franscesco Albani, i cili hipën si Klement XI (1700-21) në fronin.
Edhe Latiumi ka pasur dikur kolonistë shqiptarë. Në katundthin tani krejt italian Pianiono afër Canionos në provincën e Romës u vendosën prej Papës në shekullin e 18 të familje shqiptare, të cilat nën kryesinë e rektorit trim Don Simone, erdhën e kërkuan këtë strehë prej tiranës osmane. Shqiptarët një pjesë të tokës së tyre e quajtën "Piana di Don Simone", për kujtim të kryetarit të adhuruar. Legjenda lë të dalë në dritë hëne dhe të ndejë petkun e tij mbi gjindjen e tij të dashur. Pas princit Lucian Banoparte gjer në vitin 1885 rronin këtu fjalë si bukë, mish, rrush edhe ca të tjera. 
Të tjera grupesh familje vendosen të përndara në pika të ndryshme të provincës së Romës. Më të njohur janë kolonistët e qytetthit Genazzano në kishën e të cilit nderohet edhe fytyra e famshme e Mërisë, që gojëdhëna e bën të ardhur prej Shkodre.
Por pjesa më e madhe e rrymës mërgimtare shqiptare u derdh pas shtypjes së Shqipërisë dhe së Moresë në mbretërinë e Napolit. Sunduesit e kësaj i favorizuan ata edhe për të ripopulluar krahinat italiane jugore të shkatërruara prej tërmetit të madh të vitit 1456 dhe për ta përdorur në luftë këtë popull të zot ushtarësh. Rrogëtarë (mercenarë) shqiptarë prej Shqipërie dhe prej Greqie e Italie shërbenin shpesh nën flamujt spanjollë- napolitanë. Meqë mjeshtëria që u përshtatej më tepër shqiptarëvet ishte ajo e luftës, kish përherë kompanji rrogëtarësh në mbretëri. Karli V i përdor me sukses. Historiani i asaj kohe Paulus Jovius përmend Demetrius Capuzzimadio (Kryemadh ose Kësulëmadh). Chiucchiaro, Theodor Biscari, kapetanë të kavalerisë shqiptare që luftuan në soldin e imperatorit. Pas ardhjes së tyre në Itali një numër i madh shqiptarësh u bënë pas zakonit të atëhershëm chefë bandash aventuriere. Jovius përmend Musacchion, një kapiten trim e plak, eclaierarus-t e tij, kavaleri e lehtë shqiptare, 500 veta që i printe Nicola Masi: "Galeatorum vero equitum numerus, et pilcatorum epirotici generis levioris ar maturea, qui erant peltati, quingentiu summan implebant. His praeerat nicolaus Maisius a Nauplio peloponnesiaco vir egregio fortis cui Palldro-epirotica lingua cognomen fuit). Në luftën hispano-holandeze lozin një rol të madh epiriotrum equites në solidin soanjoll. Equitatus ex hispanis italique et epiriotus conflatus lëftojnë më 1567 ndënë të birin e Dukës d'Alba. Në një ndeshje të vitit pasues "inclinare in terea videbatur turba epirotarum, capto georgia crasicia eorum ductore animisius in hostem in vecto".
Në një fushat të vitit 1850 tregohet se si Nicolaus Basta, et Georgius Cariseus Epirotarum ductores per eundem additum irrimpunt. Karli III i Bourbonit themeloi regjimentin mbretëror maqedonas që përbëhej vetëm prej shqiptarësh, i cili ka luajtur gjithnjë një rol kryesor. Në luftën e suksesionit të Austrisë këtë rrogëtarë u shquan në fushatat e Velletrit (1744) dhe të Guastallës (1746). Nga mbarimi i shekullit të 18-të kjo gradë u quajt Reggimento Albanese, në vitin 1812 u shpërnda. Pas vdekjes së Skënderbeut e veja e tij gjen bujari në Napoli "con lei andoro altre signore vedove , che loro mariti erano morti in quella guerra de turchi". Këtu ikën edhe princi i Tomorricës në Shqipërinë e mesme, Gjon Muzaka, të cilit "Breve memoria de li discendenti de nostra casa Musachi" (1510) e ka botuar Karl Hopfi në veprën e tij "Chroniques Greco-Romanes": "Io Don Giovanni Molosaçhi Despoto d'Epiro, essendo discacciato per il Turco fora de mia casa et privato de detto stato (1476), pervenni nel Regno di Napoli, dove la memoria del Re Ferrante vechio d'Aragona me provedette del vitto mio e de mia casa, con provisione d'augmentrame et darme la terra d'Apice et le altre cose, oltre d'havere accettati noi in suo corte. Ma fando poi pace Venetiani col Turco, furno forzati fuggir tutti, et il detto Mosaçhi venne al Rè di Napoli, li Bassf in Ungaria, altri in Venetia, li Ducaguini in la Maeca d'Ancona". Të tre bijtë e Muzakut pas vdekjes së tij u kthyen sërish në Shqipëri. Provizorisht si ata qëndron që në 1455 bujari i ri i Gjinokastrës, Zenevissi, në dorë të Napolit. Në këtë qytet si dhe në Lecce, Messina, Reggio Calabria dhe Brindisi vendosen shqiptarë prej Greqie bashkë me tregtarë grekë.
Përveç Napolit që Kampanja pjellore Principato Ulteriore (Pronvincia e Avellinos), që i tërhoqën kolonistët për qëndrim të përhershëm. Në vitin 1941 takojmë shqiptarë dhe sllavë në qytetin Ariano afër Avellinos: "Albanisi et Scavuni habitanti in questa Cita si hanno optenute...provisioni in mondo habitanti ad contribuire a li pagamenti secondo li altri cittadini secondo loro facultati". Këta kolonistë duket të kenë qenë subjekte turbulente, se një kërkesë të popullsisë së qytetit Dukës së tyre Ferrante Gonzaga "item se supplica atteso multi Albanesi, Scauuni, et altri cittadini reponeno vini e frutti senza che abbiano vigne e molti Citadini se ritrovano continuamente dannificati, et arrobati in le loro possessione...e li tristi siano castigati".
Pas Francesco Panas dhe Matteo Cameras rryma mërgimtare shqiptare ka arritur edhe në qytetin e vjetër tregtar Amalfi. Një nip i Skënderbeut dhe ky me emër Georg Kastriota u vendos këtu me familjen më 1498 dhe u bë visartar i Dukës të këtij qyteti Alfons i Piccolomini. Në 1505 ngrehu për vete dhe për pasuesit e tij një kapele bujarisht në Domin della B. Vergine della Pieta, me vendvarrosje të vet; mbi të një inscripcion dhe mbi këtë një shqiponjë me dy krerë dhe me kurora mbi to dhe në kraharor mburonjën me emblemat e Kastriotëvet. Një Antonio Castriota themeloi këtu në vitin 1516 kishën dello Spedaletto. Po prej këtij viti përmendet një Amalphiae Magnificus Dominus Georgius Castriota procurator Monasterij. S. Laurenti. Në shekullin e 17-të duket që dega amalfitane e Kastriotëve të jetë shuar. Në vitin 1625 përmendet për herë të fundit një Kastriot, kanoniku Andrea, vdekjen e të cilit e mësojmë në këtë vit.

_Botuar më 1939_

----------


## TOKE GEGA

*Çabej, im at*

Biseda me Brikena Çabejn pati si shkas shpalljen që bota e kulturës shqiptare nëpërmjet ministrisë përkatëse, pritet t'i bë jë vitit 2008 si "Vit i Çabejt", i shkencëtarit gjuhëtar,Eqrem Çabej (1908-1980). Deri atëherë, duke i lënë zyrtarë të bëjnë punën e tyre dhe duke e lënë Çabejn t'i flasë vepra, me ndihmën dhe sugjerimet e të bijës Brikena, po i japim në dorë lexuesit, një herë në javë, një cikël shkrimesh deri-diku divulgative në të cilat albanisti ynë ka rrokur çështje të gjuhë shqipe, të etnogjenezës, të etnokulturës etj, si psh, problemi i origjinës së gjuhës shqipe, emrat nacionalë të shqiptarëve, ilirishtja dhe shqipja... 
Brikena e cila ka trashëguar mbiemrin "Çabej" në botimet shqip, zbulon më poshtë surprizën e këtij viti: një Çabej si nuk është njohur asnjëherë, një Çabej poet që në vitin 1949 shkruante sonete dashurie për gruan e tij të jetës. 

Po botojmë edhe një ese rebele të gjuhëtarit të shkruar në vitin 1929 kur ai u përgjigjet pseudofilologëve. Pse e botojmë ? Sepse është aq aktuale kur flitet për rishikimin e standardit dhe e vendimeve të Kongresit të Drejtshkrimit. Nga ana tjetër gjuha e Çabejt 21-vjeçar na tregon se me çfarë fryme po gatitej karakteri i shkencëtarit të ardhshëm.


Në 100 vjetorin e Eqrem Çabejt çfarë mendoni se do të bëhet?

Do të qe e udhës të organizohet një konferencë albanologjike, me studiues nga gjithë trojet shqiptare dhe gjithashtu me albanologë nga vende të ndryshme. Në përvjetore të tilla kështu veprohet në botën e qytetëruar. Duke qenë një kontribut për studimet albanologjike, të cilave ai u kushtoi gjithë energjitë e veta, kjo konferencë do të ishte dhe nderimi më i madh për Eqrem Çabejn. Besoj megjithatë se do të ketë dhe aktivitete të tjera. 

Unë si botuese po përpiqem të nxjerr disa botime veprash të tij që, megjithëse janë botuar kohë më parë, duke mbetur të shpërndara nëpër periodikë, është vështirë të gjenden sot.

Shpresoj që një ditë të dalë vepra e plotë e Çabejt edhe brenda kufijve të Shqipërisë, sepse vetëm duke e pasur të plotë kupton përmasat e kësaj vepre. Për fat të keq, vepra e plotë deri më sot ka dalë vetëm në Kosovë në vitet '70, si dhe në një ribotim të mëvonshëm po atje. Kjo është një nevojë e ngutshme jo për t'i bërë nder Çabejt, por sepse studimet e tij janë me vlerë themelore për kulturën shqiptare. Ka edhe vepra që nuk janë botuar deri më sot, si psh. teza e doktoratës e vitit 1933, e cila ka disa vjet që është gati për botim e që do të dalë së shpejti. Është një studim për arbëreshët e Italisë, e përkthyer nga gjermanishtja prej Ardian Klosit dhe e redaktuar nga unë. 

Në këtë vit, më 1933 ai kthehet nga Austria. Duke komentuar fotot, thatë që ai e ndjeu ardhjen si kthimin e një borxhi Shqipërisë.
Po, si detyrim moral dhe si detyrë. Detyrim moral ndaj atdheut, që një pjesë të kohës e kishte mbajtur me bursë në Austri, kur ishte fëmijë. Detyrë sepse mendonte që duhej kthyer në Shqipëri për të kontribuar për mëkëmbjen kulturore të vendit. Po nuk ishte i vetmi në ato vite, ishte një brez i tërë universitarësh të rinj që vepruan kështu. Në Shqipëri kishte vetëm pak gjimnaze në atë kohë, universiteti u themelua pas më se 20 vjetësh, dhe ata pak universitarë që kishte Shqipëria ishin të gjithë të diplomuar jashtë shtetit, në Austri, Gjermani, Itali, Francë etj. Një pjesë e mirë e tyre u kthyen për të punuar në Shqipëri. 

Sipas jush çfarë raportesh ka ruajtur me shtetin Çabej, në atë kohë dhe në vazhdim me regjimin?
Them se i ka pasur konstante marrëdhëniet me çdo shtet, dhe thelbi i kësaj marrëdhënieje ishte ky: distancë këmbëngulëse. Kjo, si për parime personale ashtu dhe prej edukatës familjare. Çabej vinte nga një familje nëpunësish shteti, kanë qenë njerëz që jetonin me rroga, nuk kanë pasur pasuri. E kanë respektuar shtetin, po kanë pasur një parim në familje: mos u përzjeni kurrë në politikë. Ky ka qenë një parim që ata e kanë trashëguar brez pas brezi. Nga ana tjetër kanë qenë patriotë e atdhetarë. Në Shqipërinë e pushtuar nga fashistët psh. Çabej ka bërë një rezistencë jo të hapur, një rezistencë të fortë do të thosha, por pa shkelur parimet e tij. Mund t'ju jap një shembull. Gjatë pushtimit fashist ai ishte për njëfarë kohë mësues gjimnazi. Ishin të detyruar që me raste festash të dilnin mësuesit dhe të detyronin edhe nxënësit që të visheshin me uniformë fashiste. Ai këtë nuk e bëri asnjëherë, por nuk dilte të thoshte hapur që unë jam patriot, e urrej pushtuesin fashist, por gjente mënyrën e tij. Dhe për shembull thoshte: nuk e kam uniformën, e kam çuar ta pastroj në pastërti. Kuptohej mirë që ky ishte një justifikim. Jo më kot më pas italianët e larguan "me punë" në një gjysmëinternimi në Itali. Pra, gjërat që nuk i donte, gjente mënyrën me maturi të mos i bënte, për të vazhduar punën dhe për të kryer ato detyra që i quante shumë më të rëndësishme dhe më jetëgjata sesa jetëgjatësia e një pushteti politik; qoftë dhe e pushtetit komunist që ishte e gjatë, 45-vjeçare. Ka shumë ngjarje thuajse anekdotike të marrëdhënies së tij me pushtetin komunist, po s'është vendi këtu të zgjatemi sot.

Kur vjen fjala tek Kongresi i Drejtshkrimit, ka dhe nga ata që me të drejtën e penës thonë se aty "ishte dhe firmosi" edhe Çabej, për ta veshur me përgjegjësi për atë që u vendos përgjuhën shqipe më 1972.

Në radhë të parë dua të bëj një sqarim. Ajo që u vendos për gjuhën shqipe më 1972, pra gjuha letrare KOMBËTARE, nuk ka qenë një gjë e keqe, por një arritje e madhe për shqiptarët kudo që janë. Nuk jam specialiste e mirëfilltë e kësaj fushe, por edhe krejt jashtë nuk jam, pasi merrem me botime e pra punoj me gjuhën shqipe. Po më mirë se kushdo mund të sqarojnë vetë shkrimet e tij. Duhet thënë se për gjuhën letrare Çabej kishte punuar qysh në vitet '50, bashkë me kolegët e tij të nderuar Xhuvanin, Cipon, Domin etj. Në një artikull të vitit '52 me titull "Detyra e gjuhësisë shqiptare në lidhje me gjuhën letrare kombëtare e probleme të tjera" ai thekson dy detyra kryesore: 1. Mbledhja e materialit; 2. Studimi i këtij materiali. Këto do të ishin kushtet pa të cilat nuk mund të merrej një vendim. Besoj se një pjesë e kësaj pune ndërkaq qe kryer deri në fillim të viteve '70, kur u mbajt Kongresi i drejtshkrimit. Nga ana tjetër fakt është që "gjuhët e përbashkëta të shkrimit e të literaturës zakonisht ndërtohen mbi një bazë dialektore. Kjo ndërkaq përbën pikënisjen për një zhvillim të mëtejmë..." shkruan ai më 1972, në një artikull tjetër "Mbi disa çështje të traditës së shkrimit dhe të drejtshkrimit të shqipes", artikull që mbaron me këto fjalë: "... hartuesit e tij do të udhëhiqen nga një ndjenjë e lartë përgjegjësie. Në formulimin e çdo rregulle do të jetë e pranishme vetëdija që është puna për një drejtshkrim të caktuar jo për disa mijë veta, po për katër milionë njerëz që e kanë shqipen gjuhë amtare."

Pra jo vetëm për shqiptarët brenda Shqipërisë, po dhe për ata përtej kufijve. 

Çabej nuk ishte njeri që bënte lëshime parimore, ai punoi pa u lodhur për shqipen në të gjitha fushat, edhe për shqipen letrare, dhe jam e bindur se pjesëmarrja e tij ndër vite në diskutimet për drejtshkrimin në Institut ka ndihmuar në shumë raste për të bërë zgjedhjet e duhura. Për shumë çështje ai ka arritur të imponohet.

Për fat të keq shumë njerëz sot flasin duke lexuar gjysmë faqe këtu dhe gjysmë faqe atje, krijojnë gjykimet e veta që në të vërtetë janë paragjykime dhe nuk nxjerrin rezultate reale. Çabej kishte një vështrim shumë të gjerë të gjuhës letrare shqipe, duke qenë studiuesi i mirëfilltë dhe më i miri i historisë së gjuhës shqipe, i teksteve të vjetra të gjuhës shqipe, i historisë së shkrimit shqip, ai e dinte se dialektet nga koha osmane e këndej kanë divergjuar, janë larguar nga njëri-tjetri, nuk kanë konvergjuar. Kështu që raste që sot mund të duken toskërisht ai e dinte që nuk janë toskërishte, po janë të shqipes më të vjetër. Ai sa ishte tosk, ishte dhe geg me shpirt, sepse tekstet e vjetra shqipe të cilave u kushtoi jetën janë të gjitha të gegërishtes. 

Do desha të citoja edhe këtë nga njëri prej artikujve të mësipërm që shpresoj se ju do t'i botoni:
"Me formimin e shtetit shqiptar, edhe gjuha shqipe ka marrë dhe ka për të marrë... një zhvillim konvergjent të dialekteve. Dhe kjo rrugë duhet të ndiqet, sepse një shtet unitar nuk mund të mendohet pa një gjuhë unitare. Këtu s'e kam fjalën për një gjuhë letrare të vetme, sepse shkrimtarët mund të vazhdojnë të shkruajnë në dialektin e tyre, po është puna për një gjuhë të administratës, nëpër tekstet shkollore etj...

Si shkencëtar a e ka ndjerë veten të izoluar nën regjim? Ju çfarë keni vënë re?
Kjo është një pyetje të cilës mund t'i përgjigjesha gjatë. Por fare shkurt po them se natyrisht që vepra e tij do të kishte pasur përmasa të tjera nëse ai do të kishte vijuar punën e Joklit në Universitetin e Vjenës qysh në vitet '30, duke vijuar me kontaktet e përditshme me kolegët etj. Këtë po e them unë, se ai nuk ishte njeri që ankohej, as që shante. Ai punonte në kushtet që kishte e me mjetet që kishte. Jeta e tij ishte puna.

Pse thoni që Çabejn e citojnë pa e lexuar? 
Lexuesi ka për ta parë edhe tek shkrimi i tij "Kundër pseudofilologëve" që do të botoni ju, të cilin e ka shkruar në moshën 21-vjeçare! Mesa duket ka qenë një dukuri e lashtë në këtë vend. Shqiptarët e duan në të vërtetë gjuhën e vet, mirëpo kanë shumë qejf të ngrenë mite mbi të. Pastaj dalin ca të tjerë të cilëve u duket sikur i çmitizojnë këto mite, dhe të dyja palët, si puna e atyre gjelave që përshkruan Çabej, zihen pa lexuar. Çabej është i kthjellët dhe i rezervuar. Ai e quan gjuhësinë një shkencë ekzakte, nuk jep mendime a prioroi. Edhe kur është pothuajse i sigurtë ai thotë që unë kam këtë hipotezë, po duhen bërë studime të mëtejshme. Ndërsa ata që e citojnë nuk e lexojnë Çabejn, sepse ai gjithnjë e më pak lexohet, është gjithnjë e më pak i pranishëm nëpër librari. Në Shqipëri ndodh një gjë që mua më dhemb dhe që është një nga të metat tona kryesore: harresa, mungesa e kujtesës. E kemi zakon që çdo 20-30 vjet fillojmë dhe i riciklojmë vlerat, fillojmë nga zeroja, dhe kjo është gjë shumë e keqe, sepse nuk të lë të ecësh përpara. 

Në këtë mënyrë ju pohoni edhe bashkëkohësinë e veprës së gjuhëtarit. Këtë nuk e them unë, as më takon mua ta them, e kanë thënëtë tjerë, që janë specialistë. Vepra e tij besoj është nga ato që koha nuk ua bjerr po ua shton vlerat.

Deri në fund të 2008-ës keni ndonjë botim suprizë ?
Do ketë, sepse unë do të botoj më në fund sonetet e tij, sonete dashurie që ai i ka shkruar në kohën kur është njohur me nënën time, më 1949. Ka qenë një dëshirë e të dyve që të mos botohen deri sa ata të ishin gjallë. Ime më ka gjashtë muaj që nuk është më mes nesh, kështu që tani këto vargje mund të shohin dritën e botimit.

Domethënë për herë të parë do zbulojmë një Çabej poet?

Po, po, Çabej ka qenë shumë poet në shpirt, ka qenë i dashuruar me poezinë qysh në rini të hershme, dhe nuk është e rastit që i ka nisur studimet e tij me poezinëe poezinë popullore. Dinte mijëra vargje përmendësh gjermanisht, nga Goethe, Schiller, Heine, po edhe poetë shqiptarë si De Rada, Fishta, psh. të cilët i çmonte jashtë mase, Lasgushin patjetër. E pyesja si kishte mundësi që i mbante mend, si i kishte mësuar? Nuk i kam mësuar përmendësh, më thoshte, i mbaj mend. Me sa duket në shkollën klasike që ata bënin në fillim të shekullit në Austri, kaq shumë studiohej me hollësi dhe zbërthehej poezia, dhe mësuesit ishin aq të aftë, saqë ai pa u ulur kurrë t'i mësonte përmendësh, i kishin gjithnjë në mend ato vjersha.

Me letërsinë thuhet që e kishte mbyllur shumë herët, për t'u marrë me literaturën e profesionit.
Shumë herët jo, ai kishte një formim klasik të shëndoshë, njihte me themel klasikët e mëdhenj që nga antikiteti, mbase sepse universiti në atë kohë, fundi i viteve '20 e fillimi i viteve '30, ishte një gjë elitare, pedagogë ishin personalitete botërore. Mbaj mend se më ka treguar njëherë që kish ndjekur një semestër të tërë një cikël leksionesh për Dostojevskin nga Trubeckoj, personalitet i madh rus, që ato vite ndodhej në Universitetin e Vjenës. 

Rreth viteve '50 kur iu fut punës për Buzukun, nga mosha 40 e ca vjeç, kam përshtypjen që ai gjithnjë e më pak kishte mundësi të lexonte letërsi, nuk i mbetej kohë. Megjithatë në shtratin e vdekjes i lexoi disa libra që i kishin ngelur merak. 

Për shembull?

Një nga librat që lexoi verën e fundit, korrik 1980, ka qenë "Gatopardi" i Lampedusës. Kam përshtypjen se kur njeriu arrin tek të dyzetat apo pesëdhjetat, koha relativizohet dhe ti përveç kohës tënde e ndjen veten pjesëtar edhe më fort tëkohërave të shkuara. Kështu që duke e hapur rrezen e kohës, natyrisht do zgjedhësh vetëm majat. Kujtoj gjithnjë një fjalë që më thoshte në vitet '70, kur më shihte që lexoja pa fund romane bashkëkohore, e ndikuar natyrisht si çdo i ri nga moda e ditës: "Kena, një shkrimtar nuk është i madh kur është i madh 50 vjet pas vdekjes". Pra që vetëm nëse vazhdon të quhet i madh edhe më pas, njqind a dyqind vjet më vonë, atëherë ai është vërtet i madh. 

Si e mori vdekja?
Në Romë, larg shtëpie, në spital. E rrëmbeu një kancer në mushkëri pa mbushur vitin. Ishte 72 vjeç, në valën e punës e plot energji. Punoi deri ditët e fundit. E nisën në spitalin ku qe operuar, ditën e ditëlindjes së tij, më 6 gusht, dhe mbaroi pas një jave, më 13 gusht. Ishte atje vetëm me nënën time. Ka qenë me fjalë deri në fund, i drobitur fizikisht po me mendje të kthjellët për atë që po ndodhte. 

U deshën 3 ditë që të vinte trupi. Më 13 gusht në Itali është ferragosto, djegagur, gjithçka është e mbyllur, asnjë zyrë që të lëshonte çertifikatën e vdekjes nuk punonte. Ime më më ka treguar që korteu i përmotshëm u nis nga klinika në periferi të Romës dhe për çudi, megjithëse nuk i binte rruga andej, u detyrua të rrotullohej dhe të kalonte përreth "Piazza Albania" ku është monumenti i Skënderbeut në kalë. Ishte ky si një nderim i fundit.

Do ishte mirë ta mbyllnim intervistën me ndonjë anekdotë (nëse ka të tillë) për fëmininë e tij. Pyetja merr shkas nga ajo fotoja e vjetër ku Çabej 8 a 9 vjeçar është mes moshatarëve në shkollën e Gjirokastrës. 
Në atë foto është dhe vëllai më i madh i tim eti, Feridi, i cili kishte mbushur moshën e shkollës dhe hyri në klasë të parë. Mirëpo Eqremi i vogël kishte qarë kaq shumë, që të vente bashkë me vëllanë në shkollë, sa i ati i qe lutur mësuesit ta pranonte në klasë, duke i thënë se ishte i urtë nuk do të bëntë zhurmë. Ai ndoqi mësimet dhe doli i pari.

----------


## Brari

Gegtoska..
As burimin nuk ke vene as se me ke eshte intervista.. e kush e ben.. e kur ka dale.. etj..

fall do shtiem ne te gjejme keto gjera..

E kemi nje tradit ketu qe i plotsojme ca te dhena..per korrektese.. qe te dihet cfar  eshte thene prej nesh e cfar prej hallkut..

me kupton besoj..

Ne teme tani..

Ja vlen qe 2008 -ta te shpallet viti i Cabeut te madh.. me mire se te na shkoje ky vit me demagogjira enveristesh qe perpiqen te na e nxjerrin diktatorin burr te madh..
Do desha te pergezoj TVSH qe pardje dha nje dokumentar te mire per krimet e diktatures..
mijra atdhetare dolen ne fotot e ruajtura nga familjet..
Doktore inxhiniere oficere profesore ekonomiste prifterinj e hoxhallare mesues e dijetare .. etjetj.. qe ishin genociduar nga regjimi enverist..

Tmerr i vertete..

kurre nuk eshte teper te argumentosh  per krimet e diktatures enveriste.. kurre nuk eshte teper te flasesh e ndricosh figura si Cabeu me shoke..
Ai jetoj  nen terrorin enverist cdo minute..
Vellane e tije.. e vrane guerilsit enveriste qe gjat luftes.. diku nga 44-tra pa asnje te drejte.. pa asnje arsye pervec arsyeve polpotiste..

Edhe Kosova duhet te perkujtoje Cabeun.. sepse dhe per Kosoven Cabeu beri shume..

Mjafton ajo qe.. ne vitet 1940-42.. kur Cabeu punoi ne ministri te arsimit..nen drejtimin e Ernest Koliqit i cili nen direktivat e Mustafa Krujes.. organizoi.. dergimin me urgjence ne Kosove Diber Struge e Tetove..e deri ne Ulqin e Presheve.. te qindra mesuesve te kualifikuar.. t cilet me nje vullnet te pa pare punuan per arsimimin e brezave te tere  te trojeve shqiptare.. e ndricimin e mendjeve me frymen e Rilindjes Kombetare e te kultures europiane.. dhe Cabeu mbetet i respektuar..

----------


## Dragut

> Mjafton ajo qe.. ne vitet 1940-42.. kur Cabeu punoi ne ministri te arsimit..nen drejtimin e Ernest Koliqit i cili nen direktivat e Mustafa Krujes.. organizoi.. dergimin me urgjence ne Kosove Diber Struge e Tetove..e deri ne Ulqin e Presheve.. te qindra mesuesve te kualifikuar.. t cilet me nje vullnet te pa pare punuan per arsimimin e brezave te tere  te trojeve shqiptare.. e ndricimin e mendjeve me frymen e Rilindjes Kombetare e te kultures europiane.. dhe Cabeu mbetet i respektuar..


Burra të mëdhenj... Nuk ka për të pas më si Çabej dhe Buda... 

...tani si fatkeqë që jemi.. kemi një Viron Koka, Xhelal Gjeçovi apo Gazmend Shpuza... pu puuuuuuuu

----------


## BARAT

*Eqrem Çabej, 100 vjet për ta kuptuar*

09/03/2008 - Gazeta Shqiptare
Admirina Peçi


_Ky vit shënon një përvjetor të veçantë. Një stacion kujtese që mund të shërbejë për të rilexuar, dhe për të kuptuar filozofinë e një prej figurave më poliedrike të kulturës tonë, Eqrem Çabejt. Është 100-vjetori i lindjes së gjuhëtarit e dijetarit të njohur, të cilin studiuesja Ledi Shamku Shkreli e quan një spektër drite. Duhej të ishte shpallur viti i Çabejt viti 2008, por ende nuk është publikuar asnjë kalendar aktivitetesh për të kremtuar këtë përvjetor. Mësojmë se Akademia e Shkencave ka ngritur një komision për të hartuar gjithë detajet e kremtimit të këtij përvjetori, megjithëse ende nuk është njoftuar për hollësitë e këtij plani. Në një bisedë me gjuhëtaren Ledi Shamku Shkreli, ndalojmë në disa prej stacioneve të jetës dhe veprës së dijetarit Çabej, ndërsa sugjerojmë që kremtimi i këtij 100-vjetori të jetë i këtillë, një udhëtim i plotë që jetën dhe veprën e Çabejt, i parë me të njëjtën dritë me të cilën ai punoi._
_
Duke e konsideruar këtë bisedë si një hap të parë për të kujtuar Eqrem Çabejn në 100-vjetorin e lindjes, çfarë sugjeroni për kremtimin e këtij përvjetori?_
Di, që Akademia e Shkencave ka ngritur një komision për të kremtuar 100-vjetorin e Çabejt. Nuk jam në dijeni për platformën e punës që ka hartuar ky komision, por duke pasur parasysh se sa poliedrike është figura e Çabejt dhe sa shumë faqe ka personaliteti i vet shkencor, sepse Çabej është një spektër drite, nuk është një dritë njëngjyrëshe, e mira do të ishte që ky komision ta përvijonte platformën e këtij kremtimi duke ndjekur pikërisht pasionin e Çabejt, rrugë pas rruge, ndalesë pas ndalese.

*Që do të thotë një udhëtim përgjatë gjithë jetës dhe veprimtarisë së tij?*
Po, qysh nga një Çabej që 12-vjeçar ikën në Austri, i dërguar nga shteti me bursë dhe që ai mbarte brenda vetes bindjen e pakthyeshme, që cila do qoftë oferta që munnd të merrte do të kthehej në vend të vet për tia kthyer shtetit investimin që bënte për të. Ku e mbështes këtë fakt? Çabej ka qenë nxënës i Norbert Joklit, gati biri i dashur i tij. Dhe Jokli asokohe drejtonte Katedrën e Albanologjisë. Duke ndjerë veten të shtyrë në moshë dhe duke parë aftësitë e padiskutueshme të nxënësit të vet, e grish Çabejn që të rrijë në Vjenë dhe të marrë drejtimin e katedrës së shqipes. Di se Çabej e refuzoi shumë natyrshëm këtë ofertë, duke thënë: Duhet të kthehem se shteti ka investuar për mua dhe unë duhet tia kthej shtetit këtë investim. Ky refuzim sot është gati i pajustifikueshëm nga mendësia jonë, duke menduar se në Austri ai kishte ikur thuajse fëmijë, 12 vjeç dhe Austria ishte bërë për të gati atdhe i dytë...

*Cili është punimi i parë serioz shkencor që bëri Çabej?*
Është tema e doktoraturës Studime për italo-shqiptarët e Horës tArbëreshëvet (Piana degli albanesi) punim i udhëhequr nga Norbert Jokl dhe i recensuar nga Paul Kretchmer, që të dy këta indo-evropianistë të mëdhenj, për të cilët Çabej shprehej gjithnjë se të këtill janë kaq pak sa mund të numërohen me gishtat e njërës dorë. E bën në tavolinë këtë punim Çabej? Natyrisht jo. Çabej shkon dhe jeton aty, në Horë dhe e nis studimin nga limfa e këtyre viseve arbërore, nga zakonet, emërtesat, nga ritet, foklori, ritet e vdekjes, martesave, këngët mitologjia... Dhe bën një punim doktorature me natyre jo thjeshtë gjuhësore, por as historike, bën një punim mirëfilli etnolinguistik, të cilin e zgjeron më pas, gati e trefishon dhe që tashmë është përgatitur për botim. Do ti vlejë të gjithëve filologjisë arbëreshe, dialektologëve, etnologëve, gjuhëtarëve, por më shumë se kujtdo tjetër do ti vlejë vetëdijes sonë kombëtare, e cila për arsye thjeshtë ideologjike nuk e njeh fare njërin nga këta faktorë garant të kësaj vetëdije, sikundër qe veprimtaria kulturore e arbëreshëve dhe konservacioni i asaj Shqipërie paraturke që ata ngërthyen në vetvete që nga momenti që ata forcërisht u shpërngulën nga dheu mëmë.

*Ky studim shkencor, mbetet sigurisht një prej stacioneve më të rëndësishme të jetës së Çabejt. I kthehemi kremtimit. Në çndalesa të tjera duhet të fokusohemi?*
Siç e thashë, kjo platformë e Akademisë duhet të ndërtojë këtë udhëtim imagjinar që 12 vjeç që e nis shkollimin tjetërkund, e deri ditën që mbyll sytë në një spital të Romës me pezmin se opusi i tij pikërisht se thellësisht europian e bashkëkohor mezi shihte dritën e botimit. Pra, ky itinerar imagjinar, absolutisht i domosdoshëm për tu rindërtuar në këtë kremtim të 100vjetorit të tij duhet të rrugëtojë biografikisht e shkencërisht, ashtu siç udhëtoi më i madhi i dijes sonë nga Austria në Itali nga Italia në Kosovë, nga Shkodra në Gjirokastër e mandej në Tiranë, duke ndjekur hap pas hapi kumtin e një personaliteti që rritej e i shërbente kombit, jo vetëm gjuhës, por qenies shqiptare.
Ky spektër drite që ne e quajmë sot Eqrem Çabej është etnolog, historian, gjeograf, etimolog, është hartues tekstesh për shkollën, është mësues, planifikues gjuhësor, madje një nga përfaqësuesit më mendjehapur të kulturës së gjuhës ndër ne, të cilit mjerisht pak iu vu veshi, sepse ideologjia kishte planin e vet. Për Çabejn etnolinguist folëm më lart dhe folëm fare pak, pasi shpejt do të ribotohen shkrimet e tij si Djana dhe Zana Kostandini i vogëlith, Kënga e Garentinës, Balada e Ago Ymerit... Reshtim këtu, sepse do të përmendnim një mori shkrimesh me natyrë etnolinguistike dhe ia lemë kërshërinë lexuesit të njihet me këto shtjellime të arketipit kulturor historik e gjuhësor që ka themeluar Homo albanicus. Për Çabejn etimolog flet i gjithë opusi i tij i studimeve etimologjike.

*Po për Çabejn si hartues tekstesh shkollore?*
Për Çabejn hartues tekstesh shkollore, mjaft të marrim një fakt të vogël në dukje, por shumë domethënës. Kur sapo qe kthyer në Shqipëri Ministria e Arsimit i kërkoi Çabejt të hartonte një tekst gjuhe dhe letërsie për shkollat e mesme. Çabej riosh vetëm 26- vjeçar hartoi Elemente të Gjuhësisë e të Literaturës një tekst për shkollën e mesme, që sot cilindo mund ta linte gojëhapur me plotninë e argumenteve që ka ai tekst. Nis me origjinën e gjuhës shqipe, vijon me ku flitet sot shqip nëpër botë (pakicat shqipfolëse si diasporat), me dallimet dialektore midis gegnishtes dhe toskërishtes, mandej merr me radhë përmes vepra autorësh, e jo thjeshtë me qëndrime etike, sikundër ndodh sot gjithë evolucionin e shkrimit shqip që nga Formula e pagëzimit më 1462, autor pas autori, figurë pas figure, duke zbritur deri më 1934 kur ky libër u botua. Ky libër përmban pjesë të zgjedhura dhe filologjikisht të arsyetuara nga Buzuku, Budi, Bardhi, Bogdani, Gjon Kazazi, pra nga të gjithë përfaqësuesit e letërsisë së vjetër shqipe. Por përmban gjithashtu edhe pjesë të zgjedhura nga të gjithë rrymat letrare që u përvijuan jo vetëm brenda kufijve të Shqipërisë, por gjithkund ku u shkrua shqip, pa harruar një pjesë shumë të rëndësishme, e që sot tekstet e lënë krejt pas dore siç janë baladat, rrëfenjat dhe këngët tona epike e lirike të ruajtura ndër gegë toskë e arbëreshë. Një libër të tillë sot do ta kishte zili cilado shkollë, cilado klasë, ku shqipja pret të studiohet, jo vetëm si mjet gjuhësor, por pikësëpari si element komb-formues e realitet-formues.
Por smund të anashkalojmë në këtë rast një tjetër ndalesë të rëndësishme në veprimtarinë e Çabejt; planifikimin gjuhësor...
Sa i takon planifikimit gjuhësor dhe çështjeve që lidhen me kulturën e gjuhës, dokumentet na dëftojnë se Çabej së bashku me Xhuvanin dhe Cipon janë bashkautor të disa projekteve ortografike, që fillojnë qysh në vitet 30-të ku shtroi punën Komisia Letrare e deri në vulosjen e 1972, ndaj të cilit Çabej mbajti qëndrimin e tij prej shkencëtari të mirëfilltë, qëndrim i cili është lehtësisht i kuptueshëm për cilindo që ka sy të lexojë e mendje të kuptojë në krejt opusin e Çabejt e në veçanti në fjalën që ai mbajti në Kongres të Drejtshkrimit. Pak rëndësi ka çfarë interpretimesh mund ti bëjnë qëndrimit të tij sot gjithfarë gjuhëtarësh popullorë pak të ditur e aq më pak të ekuilibruar. Latinët thonë: Verba volant, scripta manent. E meqë fjalët i merr era, figura e Çabejt pas këtij 100- vjetori mbetet e gjitha për tu rilexuar, filozofia e tij mbetet e gjitha për tu kuptuar, larg shtrembërimeve ideologjike, larg populizmave nacionaliste, larg kozmopolitizmave të bezdisshëm e pa thelb. Vepra e Çabejt, e këtij misionari të shqipes e të kulturës sonë, e rilexuar në një dritë të re po me atë dritë me të cilën ai punoi, gatitet sot të jetë pjesë e pandarë mbështetëse a më saktë përcaktuese e rrugëtimit të vërtetë që po nis albanistika shqiptare e mijëvjeçarit të ri.

*Dhe në fund i rikthehemi Kongresit të Drejtshkrimit dhe qëndrimit që mbajti Çabej. Pse ai e quante të parakohshëm atë Kongres?*
Në debatet që i paraprinë vitit 1972, vërehet se Çabej shkruan: Për gjuhën e njësuar të administratës shtrohet pyetja se në çdrejtim do të shkojë konvergimi i saj? Cili nga të dy dialektet do të mbizotërojë? Ose ndryshe: te cilat trajtë e fjalë do timponohet njëri dialekt e te cilat tjetri? Sa kohë që problemi i formimit të një gjuhe të përbashkët është i lidhur me punën e dy dialekteve, unë në lidhje me sa u tha më sipër e shoh punën të pazgjidhshme pa u studjuar më parë dialektet e shqipes. Si do të vëmë ne për bazë njërin nga të dy dialektet, kur nuk janë studjuar mirë as njëri as tjetri?. Përmbysja e procedurës, pra vendosja më parë e normës e më pas studimi i mjeteve gjuhësore për nga pikëpamja distribucionale, përcaktoi edhe një natyrë subjektive e tejet diturore të normës standarde. Nga kjo natyrë burojnë mjaft kufizime dhe pamjaftueshmëri të tij sot, të cilat e pengojnë të shndërrohet në mjet shprehës efikas.

----------


## Albo

*UNESCO restauron shtëpinë e Eqerem Çabejt*
_
Në këtë vit të 100 vjetorit të lindjes të gjuhëtarit të shquar Eqrem Çabej, UNESCO pritet të nisë një projekt të veçantë restaurimi për shtëpinë e gurtë të tij në qytetin e Gjirokastrës._

B. Kore
Mar, 15 Pri 2008 11:33:00

Në këtë vit të 100 vjetorit të lindjes të gjuhëtarit të shquar Eqrem Çabej, UNESCO pritet të nisë një projekt të veçantë restaurimi për shtëpinë e gurtë të tij në qytetin e Gjirokastrës. Ekspertët e monumenteve të kulturës vlerësojnë faktin se shtëpia e Çabejt në lagjen Hazmurat mbart vlera të veçanta arkitektonike dhe ndërtimore.

“Për shkak të këtyre vlerave ndërtimore por edhe në shenjë respekti për veprën e gjuhëtari të shquar UNESCO-e ka shpallur kthimin në identitet të banesës së gurtë prioritare për muajt në vazhdim”, thotë drejtori i Zyrës së Administrimit dhe Koordinimit të Qytetit Muze, Rajmond Kola. Projekti i UNESCO-s krahas frenimit të rrënimit të kësaj banese synon restaurimin e disa prej elementëve kryesore të saj, dhe kryesisht punimeve karakteristike në ambjentet e brendshme të shtëpisë së gurtë.

Gjatë vitit të kaluar ministria e Kulturës zbatoi një projekt restaurues në një pjesë të kësaj banese. Ndërtimi i shtëpisë së gurtë të Çabejt daton në vitin 1866 ndërkohë që për rindërtimin e saj ka dy mbishkrime 1891 ndërsa në një të tretë më 1892.

Në botimin e tij "Qyteti muze i Gjirokastrës" studiuesi Emin Riza shkruan se "në gjendjen fillestare banesa ka qenë me dy oborre dhe me një ambient ndihmës përballë banesës në oborrin kryesor".

Në vitet 1891-92 banesa ka pësuar një rikonstruksion të rëndësishëm që ka konsistuar në shtesën e krahut të majtë me gjashtë ambiente, dy në secilin kat. Kjo shtesë është e lidhur për ndarjen e banesës në dy ambiente të veçanta. Sipas studiuesit Riza " në gjendjen e re porta origjinale i shërben pjesës së shtuar, në hapësirën ndërlidhëse të së cilës janë ndërtuar shkallë të reja.

Një portë e dytë e hapur gjatë rikonstruksionit i shërben pjesës origjinale".Pjesa e shtuar si pjesë origjinale, funksion si banesë më vete, ka oborrin e saj dhe daljen e veçantë në rrugë nëpërmjet portës karakteristike. Ambientet e shtuar në përgjithësi ruajnë, skemën funksionale të zakonshme të banesës gjirokastrite si dhe dekorin e pasur në dru veçanërisht në tavane. Gjendja shumë e mirë e pjesës së shtuar më 1891-1892 bën që të shërbejë si një vepër e rëndësishme për zhvillimin e elementëve të ndryshëm arkitektonikë dhe konstruktivë në këto vite.

_Shekulli_

----------


## Albo

*Botohen për herë të parë në Shqipëri leksionet e Eqrem Çabej në Prishtinë*

Intervista/ Botohen për herë të parë në Shqipëri, leksionet që Eqrem Çabej ka mbajtur në Prishtinë gjatë dy viteve. Përse "Hyrje në indoeuropanistikë" pati këtë fat. Në CD edhe zëri i regjistuar i gjuhëtarit. Ledi Shamku-Shkreli: "Sot shqiptarët e çliruar kanë mundësi ta takojnë Çabejn e lirë."

E para gjë që përshëndet "Vitin Çabej" në 100 vjetorin e lindjes së gjuhëtarit është botimi për së shpejti i "Hyrje në indoeuropianistikë" e njohur ndryshe si leksionet e Prishtinës. Kjo përmendet edhe si një vepër e lirë që ka dalë në një hapësirë më të lirë se Shqipëria e viteve 70. Arsyet pse, duke marrë paraysh kushtet ku u mbajtën këto leksione, i komenton në këtë intervistë gjuhëtarja Ledi Shamku-Shkreli, autore e parafjalës së botimit nga "Çabej", e cila e cilëson "si teksti më i mirë teoriko-analitik i gjuhësisë shqiptare." Efektin që kjo vepër mund të ketë në gjuhësinë shqiptare ajo e krahason me efektin që pati për gjuhësinë evropiane të shek. XX "Kursi i gjuhësisë së përgjithshme" i Saussurit.


Ndryshe nga veprat që do të botohen nga e bija, Brikena Çabej, kjo vepër postume do të ketë me vete edhe një CD ku është i regjistruar zëri i Eqrem Çabejt me leksionin e parë të ciklit prej nëntë ligjëratash.

Pas shumë vitesh botohet premierë një vepër e Çabejt, "Hyrje në indoeuropianistikë" e njohur ndryshe si leksionet e Prishtinës. Nga janë nxjerrë këto regjistrime dhe si u bë vepër e shkruar?


Po, është e vërtetë, ky libër e sheh dritën e botimit në Shqipëri pas 35 vjetësh. Bëhet fjalë për një cikël të plotë leksionesh, dhënë kursit pasuniversitar të studentëve të gjuhësisë në Universitetin e Prishtinës në periudhën 1971-1973. Ndonëse duket paradoksale, në Jugosllavinë e Titos gjuha shqipe studiohej në të gjitha rrafshet e saj, çka nuk ndodhte në Shqipëri. Një kurs i tillë, pra mbi Indoeuropianistikën, nuk u pranua kurrë në Universitetin e Tiranës. Kështu, parë në këtë largesë kohore, botimi "Hyrje në Indoeuropianistikë" i leksioneve të Prishtinës, paraqiste disa vështirësi relative. Pikësëpari ishim përballë një trashëgimie të folur dhe ajo duhej ta ruante këtë mblojë gjuhore. E morëm këtë vendim jo vetëm për të mos e çngjyrosur tekstin nga stili i vetë autorit  për ne shumë i çmuar  por edhe për të ndjekur parimet filologjike me të cilat gatitet për botim një material i tillë. Shembuj të këtillë pune ka plot, mjaft të kujtohet Kursi i F. de Saussurit, Sette lezioni sul linguaggio i T. De Mauros, botimi postum i leksioneve të Luigi Cecit etj. etj. Leksionet e regjistruara në fakt qenë zbardhur fill asokohe në Prishtinë e qenë përmbledhur në vëll. VI të "Studime gjuhësore", botim po i Prishtinës, por paraqisnin edhe ato ndërhyrje, rëndime me shembuj të paofruar nga autori e sidomos mjaft pasaktësi, edhe terminologjike. Sakaq, ajo çka ne trashëgonim si të vetmen pikë të padiskutueshme referimi ishte veç leksioni i parë në regjistrim zanor. Kështu, pasi e dëgjuam me mjaft kujdes dëshminë zanore duke e krahasur me gjendjen e tekstit të shkruar, e pasi kuptuam s'andejmi edhe tipologjitë e problemeve të këtij të fundit, së bashku me Brikena Çabejn i hymë punës së përimtë për restitutio texti.

Në zgjidhjen e nyjeve të vështira na erdhën në ndihmë qoftë rimarrja e argumentave nga vetë Çabej në studime të tjera të tij kësodore, qoftë edhe ata autorë që ai, në fund të leksioneve, i pat këshilluar si literaturë e mëtejme. Shpresojmë të kemi ndrequr për sa mundëm gabimet e bartura të kësaj vepre, e cila mund të konsiderohet ndoshta si teksti më i mirë teoriko-analitik i gjuhësisë shqiptare. Vendimi i fundit që morëm në gatitjen për shtyp të këtij teksti ishte t'i bashkangjisnim atij edhe CD me leksionin e parë të ciklit prej nëntë ligjëratash. Zgjodhëm kështu, për ta ndarë edhe me lexuesin shqiptar emocionin që na pat shkaktuar ne vetë dëgjimi i zërit të Çabejt-lektor. N'atë mënyrë aq të pastër e të prunjtë të mbajturi leksion, kushdo mundet me gjetë sot edhe një model të shkëlqyer komunikimi me studentët, si pjesëz nga visari shkencor, kulturor e didaktik që fatmirësisht kemi trashëguar nga Eqrem Çabej.

Kjo përmendet edhe si vepër e lirë që ka dalë në një hapësirë më të lirë se Shqipëria e viteve 70. Ku duket kjo, dhe a është e vërtetë që Çabejt në Shqiperinë e asaj kohe i mungonte vetëm hapësira e lirë?


Tek ne, për dekada me radhë të vërtetat shkencore në përgjithësi, e sidomos ato albanologjike, janë trysur nën peshën e ideologjisë e ndonjëherë janë shtrembëruar po prej saj. Ky tashmë është fakt i ditur. Sa për të bërë një shembull konkret, në këto leksione të Prishtinës profesori citonte se "dy janë autorët që do të konsiderohen si autorë veprash bazale, Antoine Meillet dhe Holger Pedersen", duke dhënë kësisoj me të drejtë një referim kaq vlerësues për linguistin e madh A. Meillet. "Ngatërresa" të shkencës me politikën dhe të politikave gjuhësore me ato diplomatike, përsa mund të duken sot të dëmshme, i shërbyen atbotë ideologjisë si zhgun pseudopatriotik, me të cilin mvishej një manipulim i vërtetë kulturor e gjuhësor i qenies shqiptare. Synimi? Ndërprerja e çdo lidhjeje me të kaluarën që nxirrte zbuluar këtë manipulim, krijimi i njeriut të ri, me gjuhë të re e shkencë të re. Rezultati?

Natyrisht një lavjerrje shumë e madhe e vlerave tona të qenësishme, por kam bindjen se shqiptarët do të dijnë të rivendosin në vend hierarkinë e këtyre vlerave, e të rindërtojnë të reja mbi to. E në këtë proces të rëndësishëm sa kombëtar aq integrues, ata do të ndihmohen edhe nga puna e luminarëve që ideologjia nuk mundi t'i lavjerrë  mes syresh Çabej. Ju më pyesni nëse Çabejt në Shqipërinë e asaj kohe i mungonte vetëm hapësira e lirë, e unë ju them se një shkencëtari, aq më fort një gjuhëtari, duke i hequr lirinë shkencore, i ke hequr shkencën. Parë në këtë dritë, është habi e mrekulli njëherësh si profesori ynë ia doli të mos e humbte lirinë e vyer as brenda vetes e as në raport me kolegët dhe me shkencën. Natyrisht kjo i kushtoi qilarizimin e veprës së tij, e cila sot po botohet thuajse e gjitha postume. Gjithsesi, sot shqiptarët e çliruar kanë mundësi ta takojnë Çabejn e lirë.


Kur analizon "Hyrje në ideoeuropianistikë" ti nxjerr një takim të gjuhëtarit shqiptar me Saussurin dhe Ëittgensteinin. Ku është kulmi i kësaj puqjeje?


Çabej ndoqi studimet e larta në Vjenë tamam në një kohë kur Europa po zbulonte kumtet e Kursit të F. de Saussurit. Mes tjerëve, profesor i tij ishte vetë Nikollaj Trubeckoj, njëri ndër themeluesit e Rrethit Gjuhësor të Pragës, veprimtaria e të cilit, sikundër dihet, ka meritën se i ktheu gjuhësisë Saussurin. Pra Çabej i njihte fort mirë tharmet e themeluesit të gjuhësisë moderne, sikundër njihte edhe zhvillimet bashkëkohëse të teorive të tij. Ndarja saussuriane sinkroni-diakroni themeloi Strukturalizmin në gjuhësi, dhe si çdo gjë e re dhe e pakonsumuar, nxiti mbivlerësimin e studimit të shkëputur të stadeve gjuhësore, duke e errësuar disi çështjen e evolucionit të gjuhëve. Pas kësaj vlage fillestare, gjuhëtarët, e sidomos indoeuropianistët dhe filozofët e ligjërimit, kuptuan se shtegu diakronik dhe ai sinkronik nuk përjashtojnë njëri-tjetrin, por vihen në shërbim të rezultateve të secilit. Ëittgensteini i dha një ndër formulimet më eksplicite kësaj filozofie të re pune, duke ngulmuar se"interpretimi i objektit dhe domethënia e po atij objekti janë dy gjëra të ndryshme. Duke e përshkruar objektin ne nuk mund të pandehim se po i përcaktojmë atij edhe domethënien". Pikërisht këtë lidhje të pandashme mes historisë dhe aktualitetit e nxjerr bukur mirë në pah Çabej, duke sqaruar dallimin qenësor që ka mes atyre që ai i quan Rezultate Përshkruese dhe Rezultate Spjeguese. Një dukuri gjuhësore, thekson Çabej në tekst, e parë në vetvete dhe për vetveten, thjesht përshkruhet por nuk spjegohet. Për t'u spjeguar, ajo duhet parë edhe në diakroninë e saj. Si metodë pune, kjo logjikë gjendet në të gjithë opusin çabejan; meritë e "Hyrjes" është se, duke qenë një tekst edhe didaktik (leksione), këtë shteg metodik e gjejmë të përkufizuar qartë dhe thjesht edhe teorikisht. Dua gjithashtu të shtoj se kjo metodë pune që lidh të djeshmen me të sotmen në gjuhë, e i bën ato pjesë të gjalla të një organizmi të vetëm, mbetet sot parësore për t'u zbatuar në studimet tona gjuhësore. Sot që kufizimet ideologjike po zhduken dhe shqipja ka vërtet shumë nevojë të njohë të tashmen e të rizgjohet gjithashtu së brendmi, po në emër të së tashmes.


Një pyetje do të ngrihej gjithmonë për këtë figurë: si arriti të japë rezultate përtej filologjisë shqiptare dhe të mbetet në rrjedhat europiane të metodikës shkencore?


E ceka këtë çështje edhe në pyetjen e dytë: Çabej nuk hoqi dorë kurrë as nga liria e tij për të studiuar e për të nxjerrë në pah vetëm të vërteta shkencore, pavarësisht nga "kërkesat" e ideologjisë, sikurse nuk hoqi dorë as nga koherenca e objektit dhe metodave të tij studimore. Qoftë objekti, qoftë metodat, tek ai mbetën të pashkëputura nga rrjedhat e studimeve bashkëkohore europiane, sikundër mbetën të gjalla edhe lidhjet e tij me ata mendimtarë që këtu cilësoheshin "borgezë", "fashistë" e "revizionistë". Çabej pra nuk u modifikua! Për të mund të thuhet vetëm se u tkurr në objekt studimi, pas ndërhyrjes politike në shqipen në Kongres të vitit 1972. Edhepse qysh nga vitet '30 kishte qenë bashkëhartues i të gjitha projekteve ortografike, pra kish kontribuar ndjeshëm në çështjen e drejtshkrimit të shqipes e të kulturës së saj, ai kuptoi se planifikimi gjuhësor pas Shtatëdhjetëedyshit nuk i takonte më gjuhësisë, por ideologjisë. Kështu, pasi tha mendimin e vet lidhur me këtë çështje, dhe e përsëriti publikisht edhe fill pas vendimeve të Kongresit, ai iu kushtua mandej më së shumti gjuhësisë historike. Dhe me rezultatet e këtyre studimeve, përsa qe gjallë, Çabej vijoi të mbetet pikë referimi ndërkombëtare për sistemimin e vijuar të vendit të shqipes në familjen e gjuhëve.


Dhe më pas, kur ai nuk ishte më, ku u ndje zbrazëtia që u krijua nga kjo humbje jo vetëm brenda shkencës sonë, po edhe në ato zona ku vepra e Çabejt ishte burim reference për çështjet e shqipes?


Çabej u nda nesh njëzetetetë vjetë më parë. Këto tri dekadat e fundit, për zhvillimet ndërkombëtare në limerin e gjuhësisë si shkencë, kanë qenë sikundër dihet, nga më të begatat. Shumë punë është bërë e përsosur edhe në lëmë të Indoeuropianistikës, ku falë të dhënave të modernizuara që vinin nga studimet lokale mbi secilën gjuhë, laboratoret ku përsosej harta gjuhësore fillestare e Schleicherit ndërtonin e rindërtonin skema e harta gjithnjë e më të plota. Ky dinamizëm vinte natyrisht falë përditësimit të vijuar të metodave që aplikonin në gjuhësi vendet rrotull nesh. Sa kohë që misionari ndërkombëtar i shqipes nuk iu nda as metodave bashkëkohore e as mosshtrembërimit të rezultateve, hartat e përfshinë në çdo përditësim edhe shqipen. Porse kam vërejtur jo pa trishtim se në hartat e skicuara në vitet '90, shpesh shqipja mungon. Këtu nuk kemi të bëjmë as me shovinizëm gjuhësor e as me lajthitje të hartuesve. Thjesht zëri i gjuhësisë shqiptare, që ngulmoi të mbetej sui generis, ku nga ideologjia e ku nga mosnjohja, nuk u harmonizua dot më në akordet zanore të zhvillimeve ndërkombëtare. Shoqata Gjuhësore Frënge, ajo Gjermane, Rumune, Italiane e të tjera organizma gjuhësore europiane ku Çabej, jo pa sakrifica, kish qenë vijimisht anëtar aktiv, nuk e kishin më përfaqësuesin e shqipes. Nuk ngurroj të them, e jo pa pezm, se pas viteve '80 izolimi i gjuhësisë shqiptare u bë vërtet i skajshëm, derisa u mbërrit në një pikë si kjo sotmja, ku ndër dyer institucionesh hasen më të rrallë veç studiues nga diasporat arbëreshe, apo nga Kosova e Maqedonia. Ku duhet rilidhur filli ynë kombëtar e ndërkombëtar? Ndoshta pikërisht aty ku e la Çabej...

A ka çështje për t'u riparë me sy kritik në përfundimet e shkencëtarit?

Shkenca fatmirësisht zhvillohet në trajtë stafete. E marrim aty ku e lënë pararendësit tanë më të mirë, duke ndërtuar mbi ta, pra duke i rivlerësuar ata! Kështu bëri Çabej me Meyerin, me Joklin e me të tjerë, kështu ndodh gjithkund. Pra kështu naltohen muret e shkencës, e disa, ata që koha i saktëson duke i vlerësuar, vijnë e bëhen gurë themeli. Çabej është tashmë një ndër këta gurë për ne. Shumë punë që nuk mundi t'i mbyllë do të vijojnë, shpresoj, e mjaft rezultate të tij do të përditësohen falë zhvillimit që njeh veç një kah, atë të përparimit. E pikërisht ky zhvillim që rivlerëson shkencëtarin tonë, zbeh edhe mjaft gjykime andatare (amatore) që kanë zënë e ndihen ndër ne rreth punës së tij; kanë zënë e ndihen nga individë që nuk ia kanë asfare kërçikun këtyre punëve. "Çka furfurit, pa lindun mirë, ka vdekun / e thjeshta u shkon breznive e paprekun", thotë Gëte tek Fausti.

Ç'mund të thuhet për studimet në fushën e europianistikës sot në Shqipëri?

Pak mund të thuhet, vërtet pak. Hiq ndonjë studiues aktiv e modern si B. Demiraj apo K. Topalli, mendoj se studimet në fushë të Indoeuropianistikës në Shqipëri presin ende të hedhin shtat, por të modernizuara, duke mbajtur brenda gjithë atë tharm që u dha shek. XX. Dhe veç këtij tharmi, duhet të ngëthejnë patjetër edhe frymëmarrjen e gjerë që pati mendimi shkencor i Çabejt, i cili zhvillimet e shqipes nuk i pa shkëputazi brenda caqeve të cungëta të hapësirës albanofone, por në kuadrin e marrëdhënieve të ndërsjella të kësaj gjuhe  pra të kësaj kulture  me simotrat e tjera të familjes ku kjo gjuhë gjendet qysh në krye të moteve.

Çfarë modeli gjuhëtari përfaqëson për ty Eqrem Çabej?

Eqrem Çabej është model për shumëkënd, jo veç për gjuhëtarë e filologë. Sa më takon mua, do ta ndaja këtë përgjigje në tri të ndërvarura, por po aq të bashkëlidhura. Në rrafshin etik, për mua Çabej përfaqëson njërin ndër modelet e figurave publike të prunjta, por të papërlyeme, që nuk i lanë shteg manipulimit as brenda mendjes e as brenda shpirtit. E gjithashtu, po në rrafsh etik, e rendis ndër ato modele që patën në sy çështjen e kulturës kombëtare dhe i shërbyen ndërtimit të një atdhetarie të re, europiane e larg patoseve nacionaliste, por po aq shumë shqiptare. Në rrafsh të kontributit, sot në qindvjetor të tij, është e qartë më fort se kurrë që puna, veç puna mbetet, fjalët i merr era. Puna pa pritur duartrokitjet me sy në havà. Edhe këtu ai mbetet për mua model. Në rrafsh shkencor  besoj se për këtë kam folur shpesh. Unë e konsideroj jo veç më të madhin albanist tonin, por edhe më të madhin e dijes sonë. Mbetet ende i gjithi për t'u rilexuar në një dritë të re.

U bënë dy vjet që drejton kolanën e shtëpisë botuese "Çabej" të quajtur "Excipere", fjalë e "huazuar" nga Çabej.

Po, kjo fjalë është e huazuar nga Çabej, i cili e merr si hipotezë të Meyerit e me të cilën pajtohet si burim emërtimi edhe M. Kruja (disa të tjerë jo). Siç thashë më parë, fatmirësisht shkenca zhvillohet në trajtë stafete. E kemi zgjedhur këtë emërtesë për gjerdanin tonë albanologjik, duke besuar në kontributin për rindërtimin e një gjuhësie shqiptare pa paragjykime ideologjike dhe pa komplekse ndaj historikut të shqipes dhe bashkëjetesës së saj me gjuhët dhe kulturat rrotull saj, edhe në paçin qenë ato hera-herës superiore. E po ashtu e kemi zgjedhur këtë emër edhe për t'i qëndruar bindjes tashmë të njohur se nuk ka histori të një gjuhe, por histori gjuhësore të një bashkësie që flet atë gjuhë. A nuk dëshmon për këtë edhe kontributi i Çabejt? Ky gjerdan botimesh, i orientuar si për nga nxjerrja në pah e punimeve tona albanologjike që për arsye ideologjike nuk u botuan kurrë (përmend këtu punime të G. Meyerit, N. Gazullit, M. Krujës, të cilat tashmë e kanë parë dritën e botimit, si edhe pjesë të opusit çabejan), po i orientuar edhe për nga teoritë e reja europiane në fushë të gjuhësisë, po gatitet të nxjerrë shumë shpejt në dritë edhe vlera të tjera. E kam fjalën për Fjalorin Toponomastik të Gazullit, i cili del për pak javë, apo për Lufta e gjuhëve dhe politikat gjuhësore, të Louis-Jean Calvet, profesor i Sociolinguistikës në Sorbonë. Po ashtu kam parasysh këtu edhe sjelljen në shqip që po gatitet për botim i Shkrimeve të Gjuhësisë së Përgjithshme, të F. de Saussurit, të cilat nuk njiheshin deri para pak vitesh e që u gjetën rastësisht në vitin 1996. Posë këtyre që përmenda, presin radhën për t'u gatitur për botim edhe mjaft punime të tjera, të cilat janë në fazë bocash. Tek e fundit, verbum volant, carta maneat, apo jo?

Për ta ndarë edhe me lexuesin shqiptar emocionin që na pat shkaktuar ne vetë dëgjimi i zërit të Çabejt-lektor. N'atë mënyrë aq të pastër e të prunjtë të mbajturi leksion, kushdo mundet me gjetë sot edhe një model të shkëlqyer komunikimi me studentët, si pjesëz nga visari shkencor, kulturor e didaktik që fatmirësisht kemi trashëguar nga Eqrem Çabej.


_Shekulli_

----------


## RaPSouL

*Një ditë për Çabejn*

_Gjuhëtari Eqrem Çabej, përkujtohet sot, në kuadër të 100- vjetorit të lindjes së tij, me një konferencë shkencore, e cila zhvillohet nën kujdesin e veçantë të Presidentit të Republikës së Shqipërisë,_

Konferenca

Gjuhëtari Eqrem Çabej, përkujtohet sot, në kuadër të 100- vjetorit të lindjes së tij, me një konferencë shkencore, e cila zhvillohet nën kujdesin e veçantë të Presidentit të Republikës së Shqipërisë, Prof.Dr. Bamir Topi, Akademisë së Shkencave të Shqipërisë dhe Akademisë së Shkencave dhe Arteve të Bukura, në Kosovë.

Në kujtim të gjuhëtarit të shquar, viti 2008 është shpallur si "Viti Çabej", ndaj profesorë dhe akademikë, do të mbajnë kumtesa mbi veprimtarinë shkencore të Çabejt, mes të cilave, "Hyrje në historinë e gjuhës shqipe", "Fonetika historike e shqipes", "Fjalori i gjuhës shqipe", "Drejtshkrimi i gjuhës shqipe", si dhe shumë botime të tjera në folklor, etnografi dhe histori letrare.Eqrem Çabej, një nga figurat më të shquara të shkencës, arsimit dhe kulturës shqiptare, lindi më 6 gusht të vitit 1908 në Gjirokastër.

Shkollën fillore e kreu në vitin 1921 në vendlindje dhe vazhdoi studimet e larta për Filologji në Austri, fillimisht në Klagenfurt (1923-1926), Grac (1927) dhe Vjenë (1930), ndërsa më pas, u specializuar në gjuhësinë krahasuese indoevropiane. Veprimtarinë shkencore e shtjelloi në gjuhësi, por edhe në folklor, etnografi dhe histori të letërsisë. Me rëndësi të madhe janë dhe studimet etimologjike dhe leksikologjike historike, dialektologjia e onomastikës si edhe kodifikimi i gjuhës letrare. Prof. Eqrem Çabej ka dhënë një ndihmë të çmuar me një varg sqarimesh etimologjike gjatë hartimit të "Fjalori i gjuhës shqipe", botuar në Tiranë më 1980.


_Shekulli_

----------


## RaPSouL

*Eqrem Çabej: Romantizmi e modernizmi*

Eqrem Çabej është studjues i thelluar i gjenezës së literaturës shqipe dhe fillestar i studimit të strukturës së literaturës shqipe (poetikës së saj). Ai ka krijuar kurorën teorike të romantizmit shqiptar dhe nismën teorike të letërsisë moderne shqipe

Paranteza I

Eqrem Çabej, albanologu i famshëm e gjuhëtari më i madh shqiptar deri më sot, studimet e veta të para i lidhte me çështje të letërsisë. Dy studimet e tij për letërsinë shqipe, Për gjenezën e literaturës shqipe dhe Romantizmi në Europë lindore e juglindore dhe në literaturën shqiptare, të lexuara së bashku, përbëjnë pikëpamjet e tij për këtë letërsi, që nuk do të ndryshojnë më. Prandaj, edhe sot, kush merret me sistematizimin e pikëpamjeve letrare të Çabejt do të rikthehet gjithnjë te këto studime.

Studimet letrare të Çabejt për disa decenie patën mbetur në harresë apo së paku në hije të studimeve të tij gjuhësore. Çabej i hershëm u rimor më fuqishëm vetëm në vitet ’70-të të shekullit njëzet, kur ai u shfaq në Prishtinë në ligjërimet për albanologjinë në mesin e studentëve e të studiuesve të letërsisë; atëherë kur u botua vepra e tij e plotë te Rilindja e Prishtinës.

Ibrahim Rugova, sistematizuesi më i plotë i kritikës letrare shqipe deri më sot, metodën kërkuese të Eqrem Çabejt në studimet letrare e quan “kulturohistorike” e “filologjike”. Po edhe ky cilësim e ka prehistorinë e vet në Prishtinë a gjetiu. Është koha kur shkrimet kritike të autorit tonë u shpaluan rishtazi, duke u diskutuar pro edhe kundër.

Vetë jam marrë me leximin kritik të shkrimeve të Çabejt në tri deceniet e fundit të shekullit të kaluar. Herën e parë për të shqyrtuar studimet e librat e tij për letërsinë, duke bërë paraqitje e vlerësim. Herën e dytë për të përvijuar konceptet e tij themelore letrare. Herën e tretë për të nënvijuar metodën e tij, duke pasur parasysh edhe personën e tij kulturore e letrare.

Ky i tashmi është takimi i katërt me studimet e tij letrare, me dëshirën të mos jetë i fundit.

Romantizmi

Romantizmi në Evropë lindore e juglindore dhe në literaturën shqiptare, i shkruar më 1945 e i botuar vetëm më 1994 është studimi më sistematik letrar i Çabejt, e, njëherësh, kurora teorike e romantizmit shqiptar. Autori këtu merret me rrënjët, origjinën, karakteristikat letrare e filozofinë e këtij formacioni letrar në Europë për të arritur te karakterizimet dalluese: në Europë romantizmi është vetëm “një epokë letrare”, në Europën Juglindore është “një përlindje letrare”, kurse në vendet si Shqipëria romantizmi paraqet themelimin e letërsisë (shkrimtarisë) kombëtare. Te të fundit, paraqet sipërtheksim të idesë nacionale, rilindje kulturore e kombëtare, ngritje të kultit të lirisë, forcim të identitetit nacional, krijim të gjuhës kombëtare dhe të shtetit kombëtar.

Në pjesën III të këtij studimi Çabej merret me romantizmin shqiptar, duke nënvizuar edhe një herë në fillim që “Përpara historisë së literaturës shqiptare duhet shkruar historia e Shqipërisë” (93). Duke i qëndruar besnik kësaj teorie, autori në trajtën e përmbledhur jep historinë e shqiptarëve (stërnipëve të fiseve ilire), duke ndjekur komunikimet e tyre kulturore historike në ngjitje në kohë: me grekët, romakët, Bizantin, sllavët, osmanët.

Kjo histori nacionale e kulturore evidenton marrjet e dhëniet nga Lindja e nga Perëndimi, prandaj edhe përfundimi për shqiptarët e kulturën e tyre në mes të Lindjes e të Perëndimit. Kjo gjendje i gjen shqiptarët edhe në kohën e lindjes së kombeve dhe në kohën e lindjes së letërsisë nacionale, me të cilën takohet periudha e Romantizmit.

Poetët romantikë shqiptarë Çabej i sheh si krijues të veprave të artit dhe si atdhetarë e edukatorë të kombit. Duke pasur parasysh trashëgimitë kulturore autori romantizmin shqiptar e sheh si romantizëm evropian e si romantizëm ballkanik, duke identifikuar përfaqësuesit e mëdhenj të këtyre pamjeve Jeronim de Radën dhe Naim Frashërin.

De Rada ka trashëgim një kulturë shqiptare - bizantine paraturke. Karakteristikat romantike të poezisë së tij janë: mbështetja në poezinë popullore, thellimi në të kaluarën kombëtare, lavdërimi i Mesjetës, këndimi i shpirtit të gruas, subjektiviteti, pesimizmi, natyra thellësisht religjioze, ndjenja e natyrës ... dhe një interesim për Orientin.

Për sa i takon formës, poezia e De Radës i ngjan këngës popullore arbëreshe në ritëm, në frymë epiko-lirike; ka karakter autobiografik dhe një ndërtim me pamje që lidhen në mënyrë asociative, pa një strukturim të kombinuar logjik.

Pjesa e vepërisë së De Radës lidhet me figurën e tij nacionale në botimet e në diskutimet për gjuhën e për kombin.

“Poezia italo-shqiptare është lëndë ballkanike e derdhur në formë romane, autorët e saj janë të drejtuar në themel nga Perëndimi. Në kundërshtim me këtë Naimi është poet ballkanik i thjeshtë dhe si i këtillë është një natyrë gjysmë-orientale” (105) shkruan Çabej, për të precizuar që ndikimet perëndimore e ndikimet lindore janë bashkuar te Naimi. Fryma romantike (e vonuar) mbërrin te Naimi përmes romantizmit frëng që ishte përhapur në Lindje (Greqi e Turqi). Kështu ai karakterizohet si romantik i Evropës Juglindore, duke kultivuar idenë e lirisë si nacionalizëm modern. Më tutje, Çabej e karakterizon si edukator “sepse veprat e tij më shumë se qëllimit estetik i shërbenin një qëllimi etik” (107)

Karakteristika formale të poezisë së Naimit evidentohen: mosmbështetja në letërsinë popullore, mbështetja në kulturën klasike e lindore, lirizmi, gjatësia dhe pafuqia epike. Bagëti e Bujqësi trajtohet si vepra më e plotë poetikisht. Orienti për Naimin nuk është një kërkim romantik në të panjohurën, por ambient i jetës së tij kulturore e shpirtërore, prej këndej dy veprat e tij Fletore e Bektashinjet e Qerbelaja, shprehin dualizmin etik e fetar lindor: e mira/e keqja; drita/terri, që marrin personifikimet historike: Skënderbe/Muradi, apo fetare: Alia/Mavia. Çabej përfundon që Naimi është pjellë e kombit të tij, është gjak nga gjaku ynë, duke përgjithësuar që te populli shqiptar ndjenja etnike ka qenë gjithmonë më e madhe se ndjenja religjioze.

Në studimin e vet për romantizmin, Eqrem Çabej krijon kurorën e teorisë së vet për letërsinë nacionale shqiptare, të cilën vetëm sa e kishte nisur, paralajmëruar, në fundin e studimit për Gjenezën e kësaj literature. Ai, pra, Romantizmin në letërsinë shqipe nuk e trajton si formacion të njësuar stilistik, as si epokë letrare, por më tepër si epokë kulturore nacionale.

Në këtë vështrim edhe studimi i tij, përkundër shenjave të vlerësimit artistik, më tepër thellohet në krijimin e shtratit kulturor e historik, për të paralajmëruar një krijimtari tjetër në letërsinë shqipe në të ardhmen. I bindur në premisat e metodës së vet kulturo-historike, ai këtë e shpie deri në konsekuencat e fundit edhe kur kjo metodë e përgjithësimit nuk i lë vend që të merret me cilësimet e vlerësimet letrare të veprave të veçanta të autorëve të njohur të kësaj periudhe të letërsisë shqipe, të përkufizuar si periudhë e krijimit të letërsisë nacionale.

Paranteza II

Çabej, ndonëse krijon kurorën teorike të romantizmit, nuk mbetet këtu, me që nuk ka pushuar dëshira e tij kërkimtare për të kërkuar (apo krijuar), një skicë të historisë së letërsisë shqipe. Dhe përpara i shfaqet i zbuluar “Asdreni që formon kalimin nga brezi i kaluar në poezinë moderne shqiptare”.

Pra, brezi i kaluar janë: Jeronim de Rada e Naim Frashëri e brezi i ardhshëm është poezia moderne shqiptare. Asdreni është kalimi. Pra, cili është ky kalim si inicim e si rezultat?

Çabej saktëson që ky kalim ka tendencën që poezia të shngarkohet nga detyrimet nacionale për t’u bërë më tepër vepër arti. Ai këtë përpiqet ta dëshmojë nëpërmjet karakterizimit të poezisë së Asdrenit që shkon kah përsosmëria formale. Përshkruhen veprat lirike të Asdrenit: Rreze djelli, Ëndrra e lotë e Psallme murgu, që kanë strukturë formale poetike, për të përfunduar për autorin “ay është mjeshtër i formës”.

Ajo, që theksohet në mënyrë të veçantë është “njësi dhe kontinuitet organik midis tyre”, veprave të Asdrenit. Ky është një paralajmërim i krijimit të sistemit poetik edhe në letërsinë shqipe, sistem që mban shenjën e një autori, si hyrje në individualitetin poetik, që është prap një shenjë e poezisë moderne në Europë, që nga Bodleri e këndej, jo vetëm për “kthimin e përkuljen e shpirtit në vetvete”, por edhe për krijimin e formës së përsosur poetike.

Prandaj, zhvillimin e këtyre cilësive në poezinë shqipe Çabej do t’i shohë te një rrymë tjetër letrare, modernizmin dhe te një poet i brezit tjetër, Lasgush Poradeci.

Modernizmi

Teksti i parë i Eqrem Çabejt për letërsinë është Mbi poezinë e Lasgush Poradecit i botuar më 1929. Në këtë artikull shfaqen pikëpamje që do të plotësohen e zhvillohen në shkrime të mëvonshme. Autori dallon dy periudha në literaturën e Shqipërisë së re.

Periudha e parë përmbledh vjershëtarë me ide kryesore lirimin e atdheut, me trashëgimi të ngadalshme të klasicizmit e me shfaqje direkte dhe me religjiozitetin e variantit të krishterë e islam. Këto karakteristika të periudhës lidhen me Jeronim de Radën e Naimin, pra periudhën romantike.

“Periudha e dytë është ajo në të cilën ideja kombëtare i lë udhën idesë njerëzore”. Kjo periudhë e dytë do të quhet periudha moderne e poezisë shqiptare, që nismën e ka në poezinë e Asdrenit, po vazhdimin në poezinë e Lasgush Poradecit. Duke e parë Poradecin si prijatarin e modernizmit ai kujdeset që formacionin e ri të letërsisë ta saktësojë duke përkujtuar letërsinë europiane dhe autorin e zgjedhur shqiptar.

“Lasgush Poradeci na hap portën e një jete të re në poezinë shqiptare” thotë Çabej, ashtu si Bodleri në Francë. Autori ynë karakterizohet: me stil të ri, origjinalitet, stil të munduar; pra ky është stili modern i Lasgushit. Më tutje poezia e tij karakterizohet nga: thellësia; mendimet e thella; ndjenjat labirintike; idetë më të larta. Edhe më tutje, vjershat e Lasgushit nuk janë vetëm lirika; janë drama; tragjedi të vogla me aktet e zhvillimit nëpër të cilat kalon shpirti i munduar i poetit.

Origjinaliteti, stili i ri individual, mendimet e thella e forma e re e vjershës, që evidentohen duke përshkruar poezinë e Lasgush Poradecit, në fakt bëjnë karakterizimin e modernizmit letrar. Për ta bërë më të kapshme idenë Çabej Lasgushin e vë në vallen e poetëve modernë evropianë duke e bërë të krahasueshëm me ta: me gjermanët Rilke e Stefan George, me francezët Bodler, Verlen, Malarme, Rembo, Valeri, me italianët D’Anuncio e Paskoli, me rusin Jesenin. Duke i parë të gjithë këta produkt të kohës moderne, bir i së cilës është edhe Lasgush Poradeci.

Në krye të herës Çabej thotë që askush nuk ishte marrë estetikisht me poezinë e Poradecit, për të veneruar që shqiptarët pëlqejnë vjershat e tij idilike, por shumë pak i shijojnë thellësitë moderne të tij. Kjo ngjet për shkak të cektësisë së shijes shqiptare të kohës. Ndërsa sa i përket gjendjes shpirtërore të poetit kritiku shton: “A është sëmundja shkaku i vuajtjeve të tija, apo vuajtjet e tija të para qenë shkaket e sëmundjes, këto janë probleme tepër të koklavitura”.

Janë këto dy venerime të jashtëzakonshme për modernizmin shqiptar dhe poetin Lasgush Poradecin, që do të diskutohen për decenie në letërsinë shqipe. I pari për një mosmarrëveshje të artit modern individual me shijen e ambientit kolektiv; i dyti për kompleksitetin krijues të Lasgushit, që kritiku i ri po e çonte padisktueshëm kah shtrati i psikanalizës, bashkë me poezinë e tij.

Vlera e tekstit të Çabejt për Lasgushin nuk pushon me karakterizimin e shpejtë e të saktë të poetit modern, po më tepër për shpalljen e periudhës moderne të letërsisë shqipe, që po përmbyllte dy periudhat e tjera, pararëndëse, të shkrimtarëve të vjetër biblikë në krye me Budin e të shkrimtarëve romantikë në krye me Jeronim de Radën e Naim Frashërin.

Në këtë vështrim skica e tij për një histori të letërsisë shqipe duket e mbaruar.

Politika e Poetika

Prodhimi letrar i një populli nuk mund të kuptohet pa njohjen e historisë së tij; E rëndësishme në pikëpamje të historisë së kulturës na paraqitet pyetja nëse Shqipëria duhet konsideruar si një njësi apo si një mozaik (113); Po njësia është Njësi etnike e kulturohistorike e rrjedhur nga njësia gjeografike (113); Një studimi historik të literaturës shqipe do t’ishte e udhës t’i printe një përshkrim i poezisë popullore. (117);

Në këto rrjeshte duam të trajtojmë tashti një skicë të literaturës shqipe. (133); Kemi, pas mendimit tim, një aksiomatikë të dyfishtë brenda literaturave të popujve ballkanikë (133); Aksiomi i parë është një influencë e madhe e poezisë popullore në shkrimtari (133); Aksiomi i dytë ka qenë gjer sot ngjyra politike e shkrimtarisë (134); Nacion dhe politikë kanë qenë këtu gjer tani temë kryesore e krijimit letrar (134); Një ndarje e literaturës shqiptare pas pikëpamjesh sistematike ose kronologjiko-historike do t’ishte e metë e me të plasura (134); Është sidomos fisi, produkti etnik i gjendjes e i ndarjes së imtë gjeografike, ay që ka dhënë bazën e përhershme për mbrujtjen e personalitetit të shkrimtarëve.

Prandaj studimi letrar duhet të fillojë te kontributi i fisit, sepse ky përbën një komponente me rëndësi të literaturës shqipe (134); Më është mbushur mëndja prej vjetsh që një ndarje e drejtë e literaturës shqipe nuk duhet të dahej prej periudhash historike (134); Brenda literaturës shqipe un shoh të jenë formuar katër qarqe kulturore e letrare. Janë këto: Qarku katolik i Shqipërisë Veriore, Qarku italo-shqiptar, Qarku ortodoks i Shqipërisë Jugore, dhe së fundi Literatura kombëtare e shekullit XIX (135).

Këto janë qarqe parakombëtare, meqë më në fund derdhen të gjitha në lumin e përbashkët të literaturës nacionale të shekullit të XIX (135); Kështu ne shohim pra që pyetja jonë për një njësi shqiptare, në literaturën shqiptare na paraqitet e projektuar në kohë (135); Njësia letrare ka qenë e gjallë që në fillim, ajo rronte në personalitetin e në temperamentin e shkrimtarëve (135); Këtë rrugë zhvillimi të literaturës shqipe do ta trajtojmë në një pjesë të dytë (135).

Këto mendime të Çabejt që radhitëm këtu janë të shfaqura në trajtë formulimesh apriori apo aposteriori trajtimit të çështjeve të veçanta në studimin e tij Për gjenezën e literaturës shqipe. Kryefjalët e tyre: Historia, Gjeografia, Literatura, Fisi, Letërsia popullore, Nacion, Politikë, Qarku letrar, Qarku kulturor, Njësia kombëtare, Njësia letrare, Historia e letërsisë, Politika e shkrimtarisë, Letërsia kombëtare; janë nyja të kërkimit dhe nocione themelore të metodës së tij për të zgjidhur gjenezën e literaturës shqipe.

Një insistim i fortë në histori për të arritur në një rezultat në tipologji. Kjo ka bërë që teoria e tij kulturohistorike të përfundojë në tipologji ahistorike, gjë që ka ngjallur diskutime të zjarrta pohuese e mohuese, duke e parë herë historik të tepëruar e herë ahistorik. Çështja është që Çabej kërkonte rrënjët e shpirtit të trashëguar shqiptar, që manifestohet më së forti në literaturë. Prej këndej gjithë ky mund për të gjetur gjenezën e saj.

Çabej është i vetëdijshëm që evidencat letrare do ta çonin sërish në botën e diferencave dhe të transformimeve, prandaj studimin e vet e përfundon vetëm me premtimin e rrugës së zhvillimit të letërsisë shqipe, që do ta provonte në studime të mëvonshme. Pra, do të shihet që edhe në vazhdim ai nuk do të lëshohet kurrë në analiza letrare, por do të mbetet në nivelin e konstatimeve, mendimeve të përgjithshme e të përmbyllura, duke ruajtur substancialitetin e gjuhës e të mendimit të vet duke mos i ikur sistemit.

Aty ku Historia e Nacioni trajtohen si përcaktues të letërsisë nacionale domosdosmërisht më tepër flitet për politikë të shkrimtarisë sesa për poetikë të shkrimtarisë.

Eqrem Çabej është studjues i thelluar i gjenezës së literaturës shqipe dhe fillestar i studimit të strukturës së literaturës shqipe (poetikës së saj). Ai ka krijuar kurorën teorike të romantizmit shqiptar dhe nismën teorike të letërsisë moderne shqipe.

Kjo fjalë është mbajtur në konferencën shkencore në këto ditë në Tiranë për 100 vjetorin e lindjes së Eqrem Çabejt

_Shekulli_

----------


## Brari

profesor eqerem cabeun.. e ka ndjekur hap pas hapi sigurimi enverist.. deri diten e vdekjes..
gruan e profesor cabeut regjimi i nexhmijes dhe ramizit e enverit e futi ne burg per vite me radhe..

vellane e profesor cabeut..e vrane kriminelet enveriste.. ne pabesi ne zonen kukes-tropoje e konkretisht vrasesi ishte xhaxhai i jaho salihit.. kriminelit qe vrau azem hajdarin..

lavdi profesor cabeut..

----------

